# UBER Rider accused me of theft AFTER I returned her wallet she left in my car...



## Don Wren (Dec 12, 2014)

an Uber Rider called me about a half hour after I dropped her off, I could not answer because I was in middle of giving a ride, so she left a voice message. She called about 4 times in a row, each time leaving frantic message about how she left her wallet in my car and she was 95% sure she had done so in my car, and even seeming to cry "I'm crying right now because I badly need my wallet and i will literally Venmo you $100 just to get it back tonight" etc....

When I got a chance I stopped and looked and did find her wallet, called her back to let her know i have it its safe and secure and she will get it back don't worry etc....I told her thought that I am busy for the night giving rides (it was a busy Sat. night) and didnt know when I would be able to find time to arrange a time and place to return her item....I told her if she wanted me to take time to go out of my way, since I Was far from her location, she would have to pay me for my time and inconvenience (and it did not have to be high amount of $100 either), she asked for Venmo acct and I provided it to her....

Next day she continued to text me and said that according to her, Uber has a "Dropoff location" and they would pay me $15 and "this does not need to be between me and you", just handle it between you and Uber; she did not seem to want to pay anything at all...

Long story short, we finally got a chance to arrange a meeting time and place after I got her to agree to pay me $25 for my time and inconvenience. This was several days later because I had to travel out of town for business for a couple of days etc....

When we met at a parking lot in a public place she was with her friend and she just went off on me, "you F-ig piece of sh*t, Uber prohibits you from asking for money to get my item back, F you, I have reported you to Uber". She tried to not give me the money but eventually she gave it up and I gave her her wallet back. After a few minutes after i drove off, she sent me a text "F you dude, I will report you to Uber I have all the evidence recorded".

So the next day, Uber has my account on hold and all they say is there is an issue reported from a passenger that they are investigating and will get back to me soon. She reported that I did not return her wallet whole, that it was missing something I have no idea what she is claiming. I never even opened her wallet this whole time her accusation is complete BS and lies....that is completely nasty of her to make such a filthy false allegation against me; she was so butt hurt that she had to pay for my time to return the item that SHE left in my car, how is that an Uber driver's fault? I have been driving for Uber 5 years and dozens of riders have forgotten things in my car and I have ALWAYS returned it to them with no issues and no accusations of any kind, and most of them have been the ones to offer me compensation for my time and inconvenience, so I do have a good record,

Has anyone been thought this sort of thing before? does anyone know what Uber may be doing in their investigation for this Will they really deactivate me for this baseless accusation? 

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks all.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

From your perspective, no good deed goes unpunished

From her perspective, she was inconvenienced without her wallet for several days while you held it for ransom. 

From Uber's perspective, a pax is complaining about theft by a driver but there's no evidence and no police report so probably no action will be taken. 

I hope you at least charged her the return fee on top of her reward and reported her for verbal abuse.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Don Wren said:


> an Uber Rider called me about a half hour after I dropped her off, I could not answer because I was in middle of giving a ride, so she left a voice message. She called about 4 times in a row, each time leaving frantic message about how she left her wallet in my car and she was 95% sure she had done so in my car, and even seeming to cry "I'm crying right now because I badly need my wallet and i will literally Venmo you $100 just to get it back tonight" etc....
> 
> When I got a chance I stopped and looked and did find her wallet, called her back to let her know i have it its safe and secure and she will get it back don't worry etc....I told her thought that I am busy for the night giving rides (it was a busy Sat. night) and didnt know when I would be able to find time to arrange a time and place to return her item....I told her if she wanted me to take time to go out of my way, since I Was far from her location, she would have to pay me for my time and inconvenience (and it did not have to be high amount of $100 either), she asked for Venmo acct and I provided it to her....
> 
> ...


Wondering why you didn't drop everything and accept her original $100 offer that night.


----------



## Don Wren (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes I certainly did that, and yes I reported her threatening and verbal abuse, both orally and in text. I sure hope Uber at least considers that i the big picture.

I mean I could have easily just denied that her item was in my car and just dumped it on the side of the road for someone else to find it, but I wanted to do the right thing as I have done dozens of times in the past w other passengers in the past....

Now I Guess I understand why many Uber and Lyft drivers do what they do in these instances, probaly because they have been stung like this, so they are very reluctant to help a rider and try to return they item, they think to themselves "F them, why did they have to leave their item in my car like this?" I don't know, it a shame.....


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Don Wren said:


> Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


What can I say, you had a $100 deal but let it slip through.. how far was she that you couldnt just complete the transaction when it was 1st offered?

Once you are lolligaging around for a couple days she is already pissed... with "5 years experience" you should already be expecting what going to happen... it is hot potatoe at that point, you dont feel like bringing it to her, whatever. Dump it off at a police station.

If your can-do attitude is lacking, just tell her from the beginning you haven't seen it. Then get a feeler how far she is and "find it" on your convienience.

Or turn it in to GLH or policestation.


----------



## Don Wren (Dec 12, 2014)

CTK said:


> Wondering why you didn't drop everything and accept her original $100 offer that night.


Well I did try but she changed her tune once i gave her my Venmo account, she said she has no cash so she would have to pay me via PayPal or Venmo etc.......but I thought at the time 100 was a bit high I did not want to take advantage of another human, but perhaps I was being too nice/naive eh?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Don Wren said:


> but I wanted to do the right thing as I have done dozens of times in the past


Quit doing the right thing. Unless you are fine with getting deactivated when you are least prepared for it. This is business. The clients are not your friends.


----------



## Don Wren (Dec 12, 2014)

doyousensehumor said:


> What can I say, you had a $100 deal but let it slip through.. how far was she that you couldnt just complete the transaction when it was 1st offered?
> 
> Once you are lolligaging around for a couple days she is already pissed... with "5 years experience" you should already be expecting what going to happen... it is hot potatoe at that point, you dont feel like bringing it to her, whatever. Dump it off at a police station.
> 
> ...


I cant really argue with much of what you saying, to be honest, but the $100 was just an emotional moment from her, I never realistically expected her to follow through but I expected her to at least offer something fair right away, instead of waiting and arguing......


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Don Wren said:


> an Uber Rider called me about a half hour after I dropped her off, I could not answer because I was in middle of giving a ride, so she left a voice message. She called about 4 times in a row, each time leaving frantic message about how she left her wallet in my car and she was 95% sure she had done so in my car, and even seeming to cry "I'm crying right now because I badly need my wallet and i will literally Venmo you $100 just to get it back tonight" etc....
> 
> When I got a chance I stopped and looked and did find her wallet, called her back to let her know i have it its safe and secure and she will get it back don't worry etc....I told her thought that I am busy for the night giving rides (it was a busy Sat. night) and didnt know when I would be able to find time to arrange a time and place to return her item....I told her if she wanted me to take time to go out of my way, since I Was far from her location, she would have to pay me for my time and inconvenience (and it did not have to be high amount of $100 either), she asked for Venmo acct and I provided it to her....
> 
> ...


 Dude, u should set pins in a bowling alley. You're lucky she and her witness didn't accuse U of sexual assault

the Dunning-Kruger effect is a cognitive bias in which people mistakenly assess their cognitive ability as greater than it is. It is related to the cognitive bias of illusory superiority and comes from the inability of people to recognize their lack of ability


----------



## Don Wren (Dec 12, 2014)

doyousensehumor said:


> Quit doing the right thing. Unless you are fine with getting deactivated when you are least prepared for it. This is business. The clients are not your friends.


Again, you are on point sir (or maam), from now on yes I will not "do the right thing" - that approach just sucks. damn it.

So do you guys think that Uber will permanently deactivate me for this? Wonder what it is that they are taking days to "investigate" via their "Incident Response Team" ?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

If I had to wait 5 days I would be pissed. 

Really easy would have been: "venmo me x and I'll overnight it to you".

Uber will let you twist for 2 days while they investigate.


----------



## Don Wren (Dec 12, 2014)

Cold Fusion said:


> Dude, u should set pins in a bowling alley. You're lucky she and her witness didn't accuse U of sexual assault
> 
> the Dunning-Kruger effect is a cognitive bias in which people mistakenly assess their cognitive ability as greater than it is. It is related to the cognitive bias of illusory superiority and comes from the inability of people to recognize their lack of ability


I am not familiar with these saying, and don't khow what the reference means "you should set pins in an alley". Pardon my ignorance, but what does this mean anyway?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Uber can't do anything on you. You got on hold as protocol while investigation. Uber already stated that it is rider's responsibility on left belonging in Uber ride. $15 will be charged to rider for returning their belongings. Uber will consider only one thing which is "asking inconvenience fees directly from rider. 
Uber website said : Drivers are independent contractors. Neither Uber nor drivers are responsible for the items left in a vehicle after a trip ends. We're here to help, but cannot guarantee that a driver has your item or can deliver it to you."


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

This whole business is about getting burned and burning others. I don't find things in my car. But the backshore bays and the Atlantic Ocean find a lot of fun new things. 
Is this wrong? Perhaps...
But so is people thinking that I should drop my life so that they aren't inconvenienced themselves, and that I should do so immediately.


----------



## Don Wren (Dec 12, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> If I had to wait 5 days I would be pissed.
> 
> Really easy would have been: "venmo me x and I'll overnight it to you".
> 
> Uber will let you twist for 2 days while they investigate.


You make a good point but again, she had no intention of paying anything and would not venmo, I told her literally that I was travelling the next day (which I did), and that she would have to wait until I got back so it wasnt like I was just sitting on her item, I have a very busty schedule and was not included to drop everything and disrupt my whole life for her especially since she was not willing to compensate, so would you be inclined or motivated to jump through hoops for her had you been in my shoes?



merryon2nd said:


> This whole business is about getting burned and burning others. I don't find things in my car. But the backshore bays and the Atlantic Ocean find a lot of fun new things.
> Is this wrong? Perhaps...
> But so is people thinking that I should drop my life so that they aren't inconvenienced themselves, and that I should do so immediately.


Well said my friend, I am inclined to follow your method w respect to the Atlantic Ocean LOL.
You get a huge Thumbs Up from me.



Wildgoose said:


> Uber can't do anything on you. You got on hold as protocol while investigation. Uber already stated that it is rider's responsibility on left belonging in Uber ride. $15 will be charged to rider for returning their belongings. Uber will consider only one thing which is "asking inconvenience fees directly from rider.
> Uber website said : Drivers are independent contractors. Neither Uber nor drivers are responsible for the items left in a vehicle after a trip ends. We're here to help, but cannot guarantee that a driver has your item or can deliver it to you."


So is it against Uber policy to directly ask riders for fair compesation for your time and incovenience ? I could not find that in the searches that I tried and still not sure if this really is a no-no that Uber will deactivate you permanently for --- ? Can you point me to where it says that?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Don Wren said:


> I badly need my wallet and i will literally Venmo you $100 just to get it back tonight"


I just remember a customer that wrote long note of his troubleshooting and repair history of a motherboard which was sent to repair service center while I worked there as repair tech. He offer me ( I got his motherboard to fix ) that he will give me $1,000 in monopoly money. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Don Wren said:


> You make a good point but again, she had no intention of paying anything and would not venmo, I told her literally that I was travelling the next day (which I did), and that she would have to wait until I got back so it wasnt like I was just sitting on her item, I have a very busty schedule and was not included to drop everything and disrupt my whole life for her especially since she was not willing to compensate, so would you be inclined or motivated to jump through hoops for her had you been in my shoes?
> 
> 
> Well said my friend, I am inclined to follow your method w respect to the Atlantic Ocean LOL.
> You get a huge Thumbs Up from me.


 your first mistake was even answering the phone on a busy Saturday. 
It's really simple, you tell her you are going to be gone for a week. If she isn't willing to venmo then you'll turn it over to police upon return. Report it missing to uber. Go about your business. Thought you were experienced. The first time pax gives you hassle about anything dump them and move on. She played you as they are want to do.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Don Wren said:


> an Uber Rider called me about a half hour after I dropped her off, I could not answer because I was in middle of giving a ride, so she left a voice message. She called about 4 times in a row, each time leaving frantic message about how she left her wallet in my car and she was 95% sure she had done so in my car, and even seeming to cry "I'm crying right now because I badly need my wallet and i will literally Venmo you $100 just to get it back tonight" etc....
> 
> When I got a chance I stopped and looked and did find her wallet, called her back to let her know i have it its safe and secure and she will get it back don't worry etc....I told her thought that I am busy for the night giving rides (it was a busy Sat. night) and didnt know when I would be able to find time to arrange a time and place to return her item....I told her if she wanted me to take time to go out of my way, since I Was far from her location, she would have to pay me for my time and inconvenience (and it did not have to be high amount of $100 either), she asked for Venmo acct and I provided it to her....
> 
> ...


Wallet ?

What Wallet.

Stories like yours. . . .
Greatly Reduce the chances of me Returning ANYTHING !

WE ARE NOT BABYSITTERS !


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Don Wren said:


> So is it against Uber policy to directly ask riders for fair compesation for your time and incovenience ? I could not find that in the searches that I tried and still not sure if this really is a no-no that Uber will deactivate you permanently for --- ? Can you point me to where it says that?


It is not literally against Uber's policy. It is an advice from Uber to driver. See the link "HERE"..

*I returned an item to my rider*
We understand that returning lost items to riders costs you time and money. We're very grateful to drivers who make this extra effort.

When you return an item to a rider, you will receive a payment for your inconvenience. This $15 payment is charged directly to the rider's account and paid in your weekly statement (you should not ask your rider for cash). You'll see the payment in the "Miscellaneous Payments" section of your weekly statement.

Please share some info below and we'll be in touch:


----------



## Don Wren (Dec 12, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Wallet ?
> 
> What Wallet.
> 
> ...


Amen brother, well said.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Quit doing the right thing. Unless you are fine with getting deactivated when you are least prepared for it. This is business. The clients are not your friends.


THEY SEEM TO PROVE IT TIME AND TIME AGAIN.

DO THEY LEAVE PHONES & WALLETS ON BUSSES ?

THREATEN BUS DRIVERS FOR IMMEDIATE RETURN ?


----------



## Don Wren (Dec 12, 2014)

Wildgoose said:


> It is not literally against Uber's policy. It is an advice from Uber to driver. See the link "HERE"..
> 
> *I returned an item to my rider*
> We understand that returning lost items to riders costs you time and money. We're very grateful to drivers who make this extra effort.
> ...


Oh OK I see, thanks for that......problem is I have never gone in and used this feature on Uber so I would not see this message, but it says "you should not ask..." which seems like a recommendation than a prohibited action....?

Hope they dont punish just for that......


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Uber should change their policy on returning item. 
Driver should send the item to Uber directly via post office by priority mail. Send the picture of receipt to Uber via App. Give the driver $15 + mailing fees. Charged rider what ever amount they want.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Uber promotes us as pax babysitters. Because of this there is a general RS culture that RS drivers are less than human and our time and resources are not equal to their own. This is also how pax generally end up in dangerous situations when it comes to climbing in a car and thinking that they 'own' the car, driver and situation.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Don Wren said:


> Oh OK I see, thanks for that......problem is I have never gone in and used this feature on Uber so I would not see this message, but it says "you should not ask..." which seems like a recommendation than a prohibited action....?
> 
> Hope they dont punish just for that......


My advice to you is to not report to Uber for returning item. So Uber will not charge $15 again to rider. And Uber will not be sure you return the item as rider claimed. That claim will be bogus when you didn't ask $15 again.



merryon2nd said:


> Uber promotes us as pax babysitters. Because of this there is a general RS culture that RS drivers are less than human and our time and resources are not equal to their own. This is also how pax generally end up in dangerous situations when it comes to climbing in a car and thinking that they 'own' the car, driver and situation.


Since we are not theft, it is right to return item to the rider if we found it. But returning item of Uber policy is a joke. We shouldn't return it directly to rider, instead we should mail it to Uber lost and found center.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> Since we are not theft, it is right to item to the rider if we found it. But returning item of Uber policy is a joke. We shouldn't return it directly to rider, instead we should mail it to Uber lost and found center.


I have many ways to deal with this. If its a random item (sunglasses or the like), they go over a bridge. Anything that is needed (phones, wallets, keys), either go to a police precinct, a mailbox, or a greenlight hub. I've had a pax try to break into my car once over a phone that I didn't even know was in my car (it had been kicked under the seat, and knocked beneath the motion track). There was no previous attempt made to contact me bout it. Just showing up and scratching at my car. I had them arrested for trespass (my car was up a private and posted driveway) and property damage (for the marks and dents done to the pathfinder). Didn't even realize about the phone for three days after. Now I don't even give these rotten little wenches the chance to make the same mistake.


----------



## Don Wren (Dec 12, 2014)

merryon2nd said:


> I have many ways to deal with this. If its a random item (sunglasses or the like), they go over a bridge. Anything that is needed (phones, wallets, keys), either go to a police precinct, a mailbox, or a greenlight hub. I've had a pax try to break into my car once over a phone that I didn't even know was in my car (it had been kicked under the seat, and knocked beneath the motion track). There was no previous attempt made to contact me bout it. Just showing up and scratching at my car. I had them arrested for trespass (my car was up a private and posted driveway) and property damage (for the marks and dents done to the pathfinder). Didn't even realize about the phone for three days after. Now I don't even give these rotten little wenches the chance to make the same mistake.


But in this case what could you do really? If you have no idea that the phone is in your car and the rider had it tracked back to your car, how can you prevent him/her from coming over to the car to try and retrieve their phone?



merryon2nd said:


> I have many ways to deal with this. If its a random item (sunglasses or the like), they go over a bridge. Anything that is needed (phones, wallets, keys), either go to a police precinct, a mailbox, or a greenlight hub. I've had a pax try to break into my car once over a phone that I didn't even know was in my car (it had been kicked under the seat, and knocked beneath the motion track). There was no previous attempt made to contact me bout it. Just showing up and scratching at my car. I had them arrested for trespass (my car was up a private and posted driveway) and property damage (for the marks and dents done to the pathfinder). Didn't even realize about the phone for three days after. Now I don't even give these rotten little wenches the chance to make the same mistake.


I actually had the same thing happen to me a couple years ago....dude just showed up at my house and knocked on door, I had no idea who he was, he told me his phone was tracked back to this location and was in my car....WTF?? I was pissed I told him you dont just show up at someone house like that, cant you call first and report your phone left in my car? that was messed up as hell....frightening when a stranger shows up and now knows where you live...Uber supposed to preserve rider and driver privacy, no?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Don Wren said:


> But in this case what could you do really? If you have no idea that the phone is in your car and the rider had it tracked back to your car, how can you prevent him/her from coming over to the car to try and retrieve their phone?
> 
> 
> I actually had the same thing happen to me a couple years ago....dude just showed up at my house and knocked on door, I had no idea who he was, he told me his phone was tracked back to this location and was in my car....WTF?? I was pissed I told him you dont just show up at someone house like that, cant you call first and report your phone left in my car? that was messed up as hell....frightening when a stranger shows up and now knows where you live...Uber supposed to preserve rider and driver privacy, no?


Rider might have tracked his cell phone location via google's where is my phone location.
Rider should knocked on your door. It is your car that is private property. Shouldn't even touch the car.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Don Wren said:


> But in this case what could you do really? If you have no idea that the phone is in your car and the rider had it tracked back to your car, how can you prevent him/her from coming over to the car to try and retrieve their phone?


Ha, that's the thing about life. Not everything in life can be fixed, or prevented. But if I can see it, I can fix it before it becomes a problem for me, making less issues for myself in the long run. 
The problem is, Uber believes the government's stance that the pax' protection trumps all, and that we're expendable to society. That indeed, we , unlike pax, do not have right to privacy.
My entire property is posted as private. If they had knocked on my door uninvited, I still very well could have gotten them arrested for trespassing. Indeed, the moment their feet touched over the line of my fence, they were trespassing. I ENJOYED watching them carted away in the back of a police car. Just a little retribution for uber drivers everywhere.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Don Wren said:


> But in this case what could you do really? If you have no idea that the phone is in your car and the rider had it tracked back to your car, how can you prevent him/her from coming over to the car to try and retrieve their phone?
> 
> 
> I actually had the same thing happen to me a couple years ago....dude just showed up at my house and knocked on door, I had no idea who he was, he told me his phone was tracked back to this location and was in my car....WTF?? I was pissed I told him you dont just show up at someone house like that, cant you call first and report your phone left in my car? that was messed up as hell....frightening when a stranger shows up and now knows where you live...Uber supposed to preserve rider and driver privacy, no?


This is why I stop at the gas station a few blocks from my house and get out my maglite and THOROUGHLY check my backseat and under the seats for lost phones before I go all the way home. I don't want anyone tracking one to my house.

If I find anything (this has never happened at that point; have found a couple phones right after I dropped someone off) I wait for them to contact uber. Then it's "I'm not in my car right now. Let me check and if I find it, how do you want to handle it? I live 20 miles from where I dropped you off, but if I find it you're welcome to come out here right now and I'll meet you."

Any hint I'm expected to drop everything and drive a 50 mile round trip for $15 right away and I will never "find" it. If they want it that bad they can make the drive (or have an uber driver pick it up). If they can't drop what they're doing for THEIR item, don't expect me to.

I see the $15 as a RETURN fee. It's for safekeeping the item. It is NOT a DELIVERY fee IMHO. I won't go out of my way to deliver it. Pax will lie about paying you for your time/miles and then just grab their item. They can meet ME at MY convenience at the gas station 1/2 a mile from my house.

If you leave something on a bus you have to go to THEIR lost and found for it. The bus doesn't come to YOU.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

1. I say "make sure you get everything. Anything you leave I put on Ebay" which gets a laugh but I have had no left items in quite a while. 

2. You'll be back on the road after Rohit finishes playing 48 hours of Minesweeper. It's a formality.


----------



## Don Wren (Dec 12, 2014)

New2This said:


> 1. I say "make sure you get everything. Anything you leave I put on Ebay" which gets a laugh but I have had no left items in quite a while.
> 
> 2. You'll be back on the road after Rohit finishes playing 48 hours of Minesweeper. It's a formality.


LOL - thats a great way of motivating them to double check and make sure they dont forget anything in your car.......


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

1 mins to destination, I always announce riders to double check their belongings before they leave. And no one left anything so far. I don't want their mistake to become my trouble.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Don Wren said:


> Yes I certainly did that, and yes I reported her threatening and verbal abuse, both orally and in text. I sure hope Uber at least considers that i the big picture.
> 
> I mean I could have easily just denied that her item was in my car and just dumped it on the side of the road for someone else to find it, but I wanted to do the right thing as I have done dozens of times in the past w other passengers in the past....
> 
> Now I Guess I understand why many Uber and Lyft drivers do what they do in these instances, probaly because they have been stung like this, so they are very reluctant to help a rider and try to return they item, they think to themselves "F them, why did they have to leave their item in my car like this?" I don't know, it a shame.....





Don Wren said:


> Well I did try but she changed her tune once i gave her my Venmo account, she said she has no cash so she would have to pay me via PayPal or Venmo etc.......but I thought at the time 100 was a bit high I did not want to take advantage of another human, but perhaps I was being too nice/naive eh?


I took an iPhone to a pax at a bar once after they called me and another pax found it an gave it too me. I told her I could bring within an hour but would need to be compensated. When I got there an found them the guy offered me cigs,candy an other bullcrap. O gave him a death stare. He handed over 40 bucks. Took about 1 to 1.5 hours. Well worth it I'd say


----------



## Don Wren (Dec 12, 2014)

Soldiering said:


> I took an iPhone to a pax at a bar once after they called me and another pax found it an gave it too me. I told her I could bring within an hour but would need to be compensated. When I got there an found them the guy offered me cigs,candy an other bullcrap. O gave him a death stare. He handed over 40 bucks. Took about 1 to 1.5 hours. Well worth it I'd say


Gotta love the death stare......well not bad if it was 1 hour for $40 cash (net).


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

you did 3 things incorrectly . first answer the phone . second admitting you found a wallet. i got screwed over twice returning lost items . now there are never lost items, only found items get my point . never admit to having a item . first words out of your mouth needs to be ( i had a lot of passengers after i dropped you off ) they may have pocketed it .
3 third most important thing you did incorrectly was . you ACCEPTED A UBER RIDE TOTAL FAIL !


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Rider might have tracked his cell phone location via google's where is my phone location.
> Rider should knocked on your door. It is your car that is private property. Shouldn't even touch the car.


No, what they should've done was contact the driver via the app. Don't just show up & knock on my door or car door! People get hurt like that.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

You could have just had her order a ride for her wallet. Either you take the request and deliver the wallet, or hand it off to the driver and let them take it to her. 

Holding the wallet for ransom is deactivation territory


----------



## Don Wren (Dec 12, 2014)

DexNex said:


> You could have just had her order a ride for her wallet. Either you take the request and deliver the wallet, or hand it off to the driver and let them take it to her.
> 
> Holding the wallet for ransom is deactivation territory


hmmmm sounds like that is what they are doing, probably will deactivate me.......so they consider this holding the item "ransom"?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Don Wren said:


> hmmmm sounds like that is what they are doing, probably will deactivate me.......so they consider this holding the item "ransom"?


Are you in Seattle? The reason you aren't finding specifics from Uber is that each city/locality has its own rules. 
In Seattle, the City puts the responsibility on the driver to check the vehicle after each pax in order to make sure that no items are left behind. City code also addresses the driver's responsibility when an item is found.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

Don Wren said:


> an Uber Rider called me about a half hour after I dropped her off, I could not answer because I was in middle of giving a ride, so she left a voice message. She called about 4 times in a row, each time leaving frantic message about how she left her wallet in my car and she was 95% sure she had done so in my car, and even seeming to cry "I'm crying right now because I badly need my wallet and i will literally Venmo you $100 just to get it back tonight" etc....
> 
> When I got a chance I stopped and looked and did find her wallet, called her back to let her know i have it its safe and secure and she will get it back don't worry etc....I told her thought that I am busy for the night giving rides (it was a busy Sat. night) and didnt know when I would be able to find time to arrange a time and place to return her item....I told her if she wanted me to take time to go out of my way, since I Was far from her location, she would have to pay me for my time and inconvenience (and it did not have to be high amount of $100 either), she asked for Venmo acct and I provided it to her....
> 
> ...


Don't ever give them back something when they harass you and call you million times. Don't listen to others in here who tell you to do the "right thing", the pax will 99% be a problem when they start harassing you in the beginning.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

If someone harassed me I’d just drop it off at a police station and tell them to get it there. Sucks their forgetfulness becomes your issue, you deserve to get paid for that.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

It’s a wallet. It had an ID, right? At least most wallets do. If yes then just drop it in a mailbox. It’ll get back to her in a couple of days. If you really wanted to you could even take photographs of you putting it in there and try to collect yourself a return fee. :roflmao:


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)

What's wrong you guys!!!

In my 4 years of driving i have never "found" anything in my car....

Oops u forgot your cell phone *cell flys out the window*

Oh u left a purse/wallet, nope nothing in here *flys out the window a little light of paper money*

And etc....

Man some of you guys are really lacking common sense man.


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

Take her cash and give her wallet to a homeless man


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

sue her


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Don Wren said:


> an Uber Rider called me about a half hour after I dropped her off, I could not answer because I was in middle of giving a ride, so she left a voice message. She called about 4 times in a row, each time leaving frantic message about how she left her wallet in my car and she was 95% sure she had done so in my car, and even seeming to cry "I'm crying right now because I badly need my wallet and i will literally Venmo you $100 just to get it back tonight" etc....
> 
> When I got a chance I stopped and looked and did find her wallet, called her back to let her know i have it its safe and secure and she will get it back don't worry etc....I told her thought that I am busy for the night giving rides (it was a busy Sat. night) and didnt know when I would be able to find time to arrange a time and place to return her item....I told her if she wanted me to take time to go out of my way, since I Was far from her location, she would have to pay me for my time and inconvenience (and it did not have to be high amount of $100 either), she asked for Venmo acct and I provided it to her....
> 
> ...


Uber started welching on the payment of the $15 return fee a while ago. Since they started doing that my desire to go out of my way to return items has decreased considerably.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Don Wren said:


> an Uber Rider called me about a half hour after I dropped her off, I could not answer because I was in middle of giving a ride, so she left a voice message. She called about 4 times in a row, each time leaving frantic message about how she left her wallet in my car and she was 95% sure she had done so in my car, and even seeming to cry "I'm crying right now because I badly need my wallet and i will literally Venmo you $100 just to get it back tonight" etc....
> 
> When I got a chance I stopped and looked and did find her wallet, called her back to let her know i have it its safe and secure and she will get it back don't worry etc....I told her thought that I am busy for the night giving rides (it was a busy Sat. night) and didnt know when I would be able to find time to arrange a time and place to return her item....I told her if she wanted me to take time to go out of my way, since I Was far from her location, she would have to pay me for my time and inconvenience (and it did not have to be high amount of $100 either), she asked for Venmo acct and I provided it to her....
> 
> ...


You should not ask for money ... if she pays , she pays . If she promises 100$, and she pays 1$, take the 1$ and leave
Leave item at the hub or throw it away.
Do not trust anybody ?

It is like giving a cash ride to a prostitute...
Cash is the problem ...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Don Wren said:


> So is it against Uber policy to directly ask riders for fair compesation for your time and incovenience ?


Who cares what Uber's policy is. They claim Uber is just an app that introduces independent drivers to pax.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

CTK said:


> Wondering why you didn't drop everything and accept her original $100 offer that night.


That $100 was never gonna get paid out by an X pax.

I just toss shit out the window unless they tipped or a huge surge ride.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

DrivingUberPax said:


> No, what they should've done was contact the driver via the app. Don't just show up & knock on my door or car door! People get hurt like that.


Most of young guys will track their phone immediately. They are not sure who has their phones. Uber driver still has it or other riders took it? They will figure it out before someone turn off the power to disable tracking. ( In case of theft )
May be. when they knew it was at your location, they did try calling their phone to notify you but the phone was in the car and you didn't know they called. That might be the reason they tried to make sure if the phone was in the car. 
Anyway, you should give some mercy to them since they already learned their lesson.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Only in a millenial world is it okay to enter another's private property because you think something might be there without permission. Lmfao

Saddest part is that there was no lesson learned, and they'll probably do the same shtick to the next person that they're dumb enough to misplace their crap with. Because...accountability...?


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

IF and When you find a wallet, phone, purse, paper bag, plastic shopping bag, overnight bag, or anything else that is not yours. *Toss it in the trash* at the car wash, if there is cash keep it but toss the rest. Finders keepers, looser weepers.

Yea I know, don't bother flaming me.


----------



## Don Wren (Dec 12, 2014)

DexNex said:


> Are you in Seattle? The reason you aren't finding specifics from Uber is that each city/locality has its own rules.
> In Seattle, the City puts the responsibility on the driver to check the vehicle after each pax in order to make sure that no items are left behind. City code also addresses the driver's responsibility when an item is found.


So what sort of "responsibility" would the city code address for a found item? And that would be relevant to how Uber handles the driver also?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Don Wren said:


> But in this case what could you do really? If you have no idea that the phone is in your car and the rider had it tracked back to your car, how can you prevent him/her from coming over to the car to try and retrieve their phone?
> 
> 
> I actually had the same thing happen to me a couple years ago....dude just showed up at my house and knocked on door, I had no idea who he was, he told me his phone was tracked back to this location and was in my car....WTF?? I was pissed I told him you dont just show up at someone house like that, cant you call first and report your phone left in my car? that was messed up as hell....frightening when a stranger shows up and now knows where you live...Uber supposed to preserve rider and driver privacy, no?


Uber didn't have anything to do with the pax tracking his phone back to your car
It is too bad you didn't find it so you could get the $15


----------



## Don Wren (Dec 12, 2014)

DexNex said:


> You could have just had her order a ride for her wallet. Either you take the request and deliver the wallet, or hand it off to the driver and let them take it to her.
> 
> Holding the wallet for ransom is deactivation territory


Wonder if Uber deactivates you, is there any recourse, any "second chances" ? Or are you done for good?


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

Don Wren said:


> You make a good point but again, she had no intention of paying anything and would not venmo, I told her literally that I was travelling the next day (which I did), and that she would have to wait until I got back so it wasnt like I was just sitting on her item, I have a very busty schedule and was not included to drop everything and disrupt my whole life for her especially since she was not willing to compensate, so would you be inclined or motivated to jump through hoops for her had you been in my shoes?


Dude, you messed up. You should own it. Like many others said, the 3 correct options were:
1 GLH
2 PoPo
3 toss it


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Don Wren said:


> So what sort of "responsibility" would the city code address for a found item? And that would be relevant to how Uber handles the driver also?


Seattle codes for TNC drivers here:

https://www.seattle.gov/business-re.../transportation-network-companies/tnc-drivers

Specific passage that applies:


You must check after each trip for items left behind by passengers and report and return such items to the company or association's lost-and-found.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

DexNex said:


> You must check after each trip for items left behind by passengers and report and return such items to the company or association's lost-and-found.


Still absolving you of the necessity of taking it to the customer. 

I like dropping off people's lost articles at police stations and GLH. Where I happen to find them, or where I live, whichever is closest at the time. I did it to someone in Staten Island one day. It was a trouble group. 'Aux cord? Can I vape? Do you mind if I smoke a joint? Ima light up alright?'. It ended very early, the ride. I ended up dropping them at the rest stop up by Ocean City, NJ about five minutes after this crap started, without sympathy, about faced and went back to Wildwood. Found their phone the day after, when I was in Phila visiting family. Was only a few miles from the GLH up on Bartram, so, that's where it went.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Take forgotten items to closest police station to driver, and leave with them. Move on.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> That $100 was never gonna get paid out by an X pax.
> 
> I just toss shit out the window unless they tipped or a huge surge ride.


Twice i've had passengers pay me $100 to return something over the 4 years I've been driving, a phone for one and a purse for another. I've also had 5 or 6 pay me $50.

I suspect they see it as the bargain that it is, compared to the cost of replacing their lost items.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

kcdrvr15 said:


> IF and When you find a wallet, phone, purse, paper bag, plastic shopping bag, overnight bag, or anything else that is not yours. *Toss it in the trash* at the car wash, if there is cash keep it but toss the rest. Finders keepers, looser weepers.
> 
> Yea I know, don't bother flaming me.


It's all fun and games until it's YOUR stuff!


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> This whole business is about getting burned and burning others. I don't find things in my car. But the backshore bays and the Atlantic Ocean find a lot of fun new things.
> Is this wrong? Perhaps...
> But so is people thinking that I should drop my life so that they aren't inconvenienced themselves, and that I should do so immediately.


My dad used to always say to me when i was a kid(about people forgetting wallets/anything anywhere):" If it was THAT important to them, they'd take better care of it".


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

UberTrent9 said:


> My dad used to always say to me when i was a kid(about people forgetting wallets/anything anywhere):" If it was THAT important to them, they'd take better care of it".


I always say to myself: If it doesn't fit snug in a pocket somewhere on my person, it doesn't need to come with me.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> This is why I stop at the gas station a few blocks from my house and get out my maglite and THOROUGHLY check my backseat and under the seats for lost phones before I go all the way home. I don't want anyone tracking one to my house.
> 
> If I find anything (this has never happened at that point; have found a couple phones right after I dropped someone off) I wait for them to contact uber. Then it's "I'm not in my car right now. Let me check and if I find it, how do you want to handle it? I live 20 miles from where I dropped you off, but if I find it you're welcome to come out here right now and I'll meet you."
> 
> ...


Im "returning it" to a local PD or GLH station.


----------



## Don Wren (Dec 12, 2014)

Anyone on here ever been Deactivated for any reason?


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Don Wren said:


> Anyone on here ever been Deactivated for any reason?


Probably everyone.

Pax make false complaints all the time. "My driver was intoxicated." "My driver was high." "My driver cancelled because of my [nonexistent] service dog."

Uber operates on a three strikes and you're out rule. They give you the benefit of the doubt the first 2 times and merely suspend you for 24 - 48 hours, but the third time you're gone for good.

Nearly everyone has been falsely accused of something at least once.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Don Wren said:


> an Uber Rider called me about a half hour after I dropped her off, I could not answer because I was in middle of giving a ride, so she left a voice message. She called about 4 times in a row, each time leaving frantic message about how she left her wallet in my car and she was 95% sure she had done so in my car, and even seeming to cry "I'm crying right now because I badly need my wallet and i will literally Venmo you $100 just to get it back tonight" etc....
> 
> When I got a chance I stopped and looked and did find her wallet, called her back to let her know i have it its safe and secure and she will get it back don't worry etc....I told her thought that I am busy for the night giving rides (it was a busy Sat. night) and didnt know when I would be able to find time to arrange a time and place to return her item....I told her if she wanted me to take time to go out of my way, since I Was far from her location, she would have to pay me for my time and inconvenience (and it did not have to be high amount of $100 either), she asked for Venmo acct and I provided it to her....
> 
> ...


--------------------------------
You want feedback -- here you go. You keep the womans wallet for several days and, basically give her the run around in returning it, even going out of town. You had plenty of opportunities to return the wallet and you chose not to. She left it accidentally. If her drivers license is in it, she is grounded or driving illegally. She knows that you are getting $15 from Uber and demanding money from her, also. Why would you think that it is acceptable for you to inconvenience someone to that extent ?
I do not see Uber allowing you to drive for them again. She has every right to be angry.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Don Wren said:


> so they consider this holding the item "ransom"?


Nope. Asking for cash for the return is considered holding for ransom. It was my first thought when reading your op.

Leaving town when you have someone's wallet is unconscionable! You deserve your timeout.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Don Wren said:


> Anyone on here ever been Deactivated for any reason?


LOL, Uber/LYFT doesn't need a reason to deactivate you.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Don, yes, I've been [temporarily] deactivated, as have many others. If you end up providing a verbal or oral explanation to Uber I would -based on the way you are coming off in your post, which is sincere- suggest just telling the truth, how the events unfolded, but go light on criticism of the pax. Certainly underscore that you did not open the wallet. Be sure they understand how mad she was at you. Then leave it to the Uber team to make the connection that she may just be seeking revenge. They are going to likely conclude that if your intention was to steal you would have denied the presence of the wallet in your car up front.

Aside from that, temptingfate and KK2929 provided two solid replies for you, among several others. What you missed was dropping the wallet at the cop shop before leaving town. Next time you'll know. Life is for learning.

cheers


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Lets put it this way , if someone leaves a bag of cash in my car,dont expect to see me on oprah returning it lol


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Don Wren said:


> an Uber Rider called me about a half hour after I dropped her off, I could not answer because I was in middle of giving a ride, so she left a voice message. She called about 4 times in a row, each time leaving frantic message about how she left her wallet in my car and she was 95% sure she had done so in my car, and even seeming to cry "I'm crying right now because I badly need my wallet and i will literally Venmo you $100 just to get it back tonight" etc....
> 
> When I got a chance I stopped and looked and did find her wallet, called her back to let her know i have it its safe and secure and she will get it back don't worry etc....I told her thought that I am busy for the night giving rides (it was a busy Sat. night) and didnt know when I would be able to find time to arrange a time and place to return her item....I told her if she wanted me to take time to go out of my way, since I Was far from her location, she would have to pay me for my time and inconvenience (and it did not have to be high amount of $100 either), she asked for Venmo acct and I provided it to her....
> 
> ...


Next time a crazy person does this tell them that it's not in the car, that maybe they dropped it before or after getting out of the car and throw it in a post office mail box.


----------



## Don Wren (Dec 12, 2014)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Don, yes, I've been [temporarily] deactivated, as have many others. If you end up providing a verbal or oral explanation to Uber I would -based on the way you are coming off in your post, which is sincere- suggest just telling the truth, how the events unfolded, but go light on criticism of the pax. Certainly underscore that you did not open the wallet. Be sure they understand how mad she was at you. Then leave it to the Uber team to make the connection that she may just be seeking revenge. They are going to likely conclude that if your intention was to steal you would have denied the presence of the wallet in your car up front.
> 
> Aside from that, temptingfate and KK2929 provided two solid replies for you, among several others. What you missed was dropping the wallet at the cop shop before leaving town. Next time you'll know. Life is for learning.
> 
> cheers


I see...so Uber would allow one to appeal in a sense, if deactivated? What do they look for, is there a chance they re-activate? I had no idea one could drop off the item anywhere quite honestly, I was afraid if I dropped it off anywhere or gave it to anyone else, then anything that may have happened (like it gets lost or something inside it goes missing), I would be liable, I did not want that on my shoulders; my goal was to hand it to her personally so that I know the safety/security of it from the time that I found it.....lessons learned I guess.....


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I was once deactivated because of my tire pressure sensor light being on after an extreme temperature change (a Nissan curse that happens, literally EVERY time there's a drastic change in temp). The pax commented that her car does the same thing. And then after the ride apparently made the claim that my dashboard is lit up like a christmas tree (A pax has said that multiple lights on your dash were lit). I had to wait for the light to reset, then drive down to the GLH to prove that there was nothing wrong with the car before they would reactivate me.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> I was once deactivated because of my tire pressure sensor light being on after an extreme temperature change (a Nissan curse that happens, literally EVERY time there's a drastic change in temp). The pax commented that her car does the same thing. And then after the ride apparently made the claim that my dashboard is lit up like a christmas tree (A pax has said that multiple lights on your dash were lit). I had to wait for the light to reset, then drive down to the GLH to prove that there was nothing wrong with the car before they would reactivate me.


Another example that you have to assume EVERY PASSANGER IS AN ENEMY...pos


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Everybody wants something for free, despite the fact that NOTHING in life is free. Bloody goofballs.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> Everybody wants something for free, despite the fact that NOTHING in life is free. Bloody goofballs.


Yes free...in spite if the fact we are on demand,a third if the cost of a cab, provide a superior experience (at least in my case) and we dont get paid to even come get them...this is our reward..hostility from corporate , hostility from the passangers and dont even get me started on the these non tippen bastards....nice huh?


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

Don Wren said:


> an Uber Rider called me about a half hour after I dropped her off, I could not answer because I was in middle of giving a ride, so she left a voice message. She called about 4 times in a row, each time leaving frantic message about how she left her wallet in my car and she was 95% sure she had done so in my car, and even seeming to cry "I'm crying right now because I badly need my wallet and i will literally Venmo you $100 just to get it back tonight" etc....
> 
> When I got a chance I stopped and looked and did find her wallet, called her back to let her know i have it its safe and secure and she will get it back don't worry etc....I told her thought that I am busy for the night giving rides (it was a busy Sat. night) and didnt know when I would be able to find time to arrange a time and place to return her item....I told her if she wanted me to take time to go out of my way, since I Was far from her location, she would have to pay me for my time and inconvenience (and it did not have to be high amount of $100 either), she asked for Venmo acct and I provided it to her....
> 
> ...


To me, first mistake was engaging in any conversation with passenger outside of 'how can I get this back to you as soon as humanly possible' and, in particular, asking for more $ than the $15. As far as Uber's concerned, that's a no-no (according to terms of service). My general approach, if I'm in the situation you were in (on the road, busy night): If I'm in the passenger's area when I find the missing item and am in contact with the customer, better to go offline return the item as soon as possible, get the $15 through Uber. The pax may offer more $ (frequently they do) in which case I take that too. As soon as you started negotiating, you were in a bad position because if they take the time to talk to Uber separately or actually read the terms of service they'll know they can burn you. Plus, if they balk later, as she did, the only way you can get the $ is by holding their belongings hostage/ransom, not a position you want to be in under any circumstances.

Faster you get the item back, less interaction there is with the passenger. Were you not in her area anymore? In that case, I might say, 'I'm not sure when I'll be close to you next, but give me your # and I'll start trying to work my way over to you' and put on the destination filter, call them when I'm closer. Especially with wallets or cellphones, you want to get rid of those as quickly as possible -- as you discovered, giant pain in the ass if you hang onto them for days until arranging a dropoff (as you had to in this situation).


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Don Wren said:


> I see...so Uber would allow one to appeal in a sense, if deactivated? What do they look for, is there a chance they re-activate? I had no idea one could drop off the item anywhere quite honestly, I was afraid if I dropped it off anywhere or gave it to anyone else, then anything that may have happened (like it gets lost or something inside it goes missing), I would be liable, I did not want that on my shoulders; my goal was to hand it to her personally so that I know the safety/security of it from the time that I found it.....lessons learned I guess.....


In a way you were between a rock and a hard spot. It's not like the police can be blindly trusted. But next time it happens you might try a bit harder to connect. In terms of recompense, I've resigned myself to think of returning items as a cost of doing business. You may or may not get decently rewarded for the time put in. And asking for money does tend to put people on the defense.

As far as getting un-deactivated, I was called by telephone when it happened to me, and I made my case. But every situation is different. I didn't pick up if you are suspended, or are *permanently* deactivated. If the former, play it out, and respond to the "investigation". If that doesn't pay off, or if you got a permanent, do what everyone on this board suggests for all problems Uber; go to a green light hub and plead your case there. Good luck!

/cc


----------



## Don Wren (Dec 12, 2014)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> In a way you were between a rock and a hard spot. It's not like the police can be blindly trusted. But next time it happens you might try a bit harder to connect. In terms of recompense, I've resigned myself to think of returning items as a cost of doing business. You may or may not get decently rewarded for the time put in. And asking for money does tend to put people on the defense.
> 
> As far as getting un-deactivated, I was called by telephone when it happened to me, and I made my case. But every situation is different. I didn't pick up if you are suspended, or are *permanently* deactivated. If the former, play it out, and respond to the "investigation". If that doesn't pay off, or if you got a permanent, do what everyone on this board suggests for all problems Uber; go to a green light hub and plead your case there. Good luck!
> 
> /cc


"Account on Hold while we investigate the rider allegations." <----from Uber.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Yeah, that was basically the message I got. It took took days in my case before they called. Then another day before the rep met with his team, and declared me good to go. I lost an estimated $500 in income.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

And of course they won't give you a penny of lost wages because they're so awesome at 'standing behind their drivers'! lmfao


----------



## Don Wren (Dec 12, 2014)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Yeah, that was basically the message I got. It took took days in my case before they called. Then another day before the rep met with his team, and declared me good to go. I lost an estimated $500 in income.


Coastal, Just curious, was your issue a serious one when they deactivated you? and how long were you driving with them at that point, if you don't mind me asking.....thanks.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> From your perspective, no good deed goes unpunished
> 
> From her perspective, she was inconvenienced without her wallet for several days while you held it for ransom.
> 
> ...


Another example of disgusting entitlement. You leave the wallet in someone's car and then you expect them to go out of their way to return it to you without any compensation. :frown: :frown: :frown: :frown:


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

DexNex said:


> Seattle codes for TNC drivers here:
> 
> https://www.seattle.gov/business-re.../transportation-network-companies/tnc-drivers
> 
> ...


dont care, dont care , oh and i dont care


----------



## TarheelGeorge (May 16, 2017)

You handled this poorly for a driver with 5 years of experience so prepare to face the consequences. Put yourself in their shoes and return the item as soon as possible, she was trying to contact you several times to resolve it quickly. Since she lives so far from you arrange a place close and convenient for you and she will come there because she wants her item instead of all of this back and forth for you to deliver it to her for $25 more off of the app.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Don Wren said:


> an Uber Rider called me about a half hour after I dropped her off, I could not answer because I was in middle of giving a ride, so she left a voice message. She called about 4 times in a row, each time leaving frantic message about how she left her wallet in my car and she was 95% sure she had done so in my car, and even seeming to cry "I'm crying right now because I badly need my wallet and i will literally Venmo you $100 just to get it back tonight" etc....
> 
> When I got a chance I stopped and looked and did find her wallet, called her back to let her know i have it its safe and secure and she will get it back don't worry etc....I told her thought that I am busy for the night giving rides (it was a busy Sat. night) and didnt know when I would be able to find time to arrange a time and place to return her item....I told her if she wanted me to take time to go out of my way, since I Was far from her location, she would have to pay me for my time and inconvenience (and it did not have to be high amount of $100 either), she asked for Venmo acct and I provided it to her....
> 
> ...


Never ever think the best of any entitled paxole that gets in your car.......especially the millennials. You should have thrown the wallet in the street the minute you found it. These paxoles are unbelievable nowadays and that is because Uber and Lyft have created this culture of drivers seen as nothing but dirt by paxoles thus the next time you find something....a laptop, wallet, phone....immediately throw it away. It is extremely disconcerting how much I have lost faith in humanity by driving for Uber and in the process things I would never have considered in my life before Uber I see as instrumental in being an Uber driver now which starts with understanding that every paxole is ultimately exploiting me and the resources I have (my car which I saved for which is more than most millennials who cannot afford to have a car). Again, out the window period.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> Never ever think the best of any entitled paxole that gets in your car.......especially the millennials. You should have thrown the wallet in the street the minute you found it. These paxoles are unbelievable nowadays and that is because Uber and Lyft have created this culture of drivers seen as nothing but dirt by paxoles thus the next time you find something....a laptop, wallet, phone....immediately throw it away. It is extremely disconcerting how much I have lost faith in humanity by driving for Uber and in the process things I would never have considered in my life before Uber I see as instrumental in being an Uber driver now which starts with understanding that every paxole is ultimately exploiting me and the resources I have (my car which I saved for which is more than most millennials who cannot afford to have a car). Again, out the window period.


Well i wouldent throw it out the window ..but i do agree 100% on your beliefs in people...its made me jaded


----------



## Moyzie01 (Sep 15, 2019)

I'm thinking that the greenlight hubs should have a drop point for such things that would eliminate uber's drivers being accused of criminal actions like this remove the driver and let uber deal with them. They take their cut so they should supply a option.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Moyzie01 said:


> I'm thinking that the greenlight hubs should have a drop point for such things that would eliminate uber's drivers being accused of criminal actions like this remove the driver and let uber deal with them. They take their cut so they should supply a option.


Haha have you ever been to a hub? They have the personality of rocks...i have scotch older then most of them ....


----------



## Don Wren (Dec 12, 2014)

TarheelGeorge said:


> You handled this poorly for a driver with 5 years of experience so prepare to face the consequences. Put yourself in their shoes and return the item as soon as possible, she was trying to contact you several times to resolve it quickly. Since she lives so far from you arrange a place close and convenient for you and she will come there because she wants her item instead of all of this back and forth for you to deliver it to her for $10 more off of the app.


Yeah in hindsight you are probably right, now the consequences will be harsh.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Don Wren said:


> an Uber Rider called me about a half hour after I dropped her off, I could not answer because I was in middle of giving a ride, so she left a voice message. She called about 4 times in a row, each time leaving frantic message about how she left her wallet in my car and she was 95% sure she had done so in my car, and even seeming to cry "I'm crying right now because I badly need my wallet and i will literally Venmo you $100 just to get it back tonight" etc....
> 
> When I got a chance I stopped and looked and did find her wallet, called her back to let her know i have it its safe and secure and she will get it back don't worry etc....I told her thought that I am busy for the night giving rides (it was a busy Sat. night) and didnt know when I would be able to find time to arrange a time and place to return her item....I told her if she wanted me to take time to go out of my way, since I Was far from her location, she would have to pay me for my time and inconvenience (and it did not have to be high amount of $100 either), she asked for Venmo acct and I provided it to her....
> 
> ...


5 days to return their wallet. I'd be seeing red if you made me wait that long. That's not a small inconvenience.

That is an anxiety-producing event. Worrying about the security Of their credit cards and other important documents. Having to make phone calls to their credit card companies and to their bank.

Next time try treating people the way you would want to be treated.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Don Wren said:


> an Uber Rider called me about a half hour after I dropped her off, I could not answer because I was in middle of giving a ride, so she left a voice message. She called about 4 times in a row, each time leaving frantic message about how she left her wallet in my car and she was 95% sure she had done so in my car, and even seeming to cry "I'm crying right now because I badly need my wallet and i will literally Venmo you $100 just to get it back tonight" etc....
> 
> When I got a chance I stopped and looked and did find her wallet, called her back to let her know i have it its safe and secure and she will get it back don't worry etc....I told her thought that I am busy for the night giving rides (it was a busy Sat. night) and didnt know when I would be able to find time to arrange a time and place to return her item....I told her if she wanted me to take time to go out of my way, since I Was far from her location, she would have to pay me for my time and inconvenience (and it did not have to be high amount of $100 either), she asked for Venmo acct and I provided it to her....
> 
> ...





nouberipo said:


> Never ever think the best of any entitled paxole that gets in your car.......especially the millennials. You should have thrown the wallet in the street the minute you found it. These paxoles are unbelievable nowadays and that is because Uber and Lyft have created this culture of drivers seen as nothing but dirt by paxoles thus the next time you find something....a laptop, wallet, phone....immediately throw it away. It is extremely disconcerting how much I have lost faith in humanity by driving for Uber and in the process things I would never have considered in my life before Uber I see as instrumental in being an Uber driver now which starts with understanding that every paxole is ultimately exploiting me and the resources I have (my car which I saved for which is more than most millennials who cannot afford to have a car). Again, out the window period.


What you're recommending is a felony.

And, of course, extremely lower class and uneducated.

My two cents.
?


----------



## Juicy (Aug 28, 2019)

HELLO DOES ANYBODY KNOWS WHATS UBER DOES... WHEN A PERSON HAS AN UBER eats ACCOUNT & UBER POOL AND ONE ACCOUNT IS GREAT STANDING HIGH RATING & THE OTHERS SUPER LOW? WHATS HAPPENS IN THIS CASE...


----------



## Base Rate Sucks (Apr 4, 2019)

Don Wren said:


> an Uber Rider called me about a half hour after I dropped her off, I could not answer because I was in middle of giving a ride, so she left a voice message. She called about 4 times in a row, each time leaving frantic message about how she left her wallet in my car and she was 95% sure she had done so in my car, and even seeming to cry "I'm crying right now because I badly need my wallet and i will literally Venmo you $100 just to get it back tonight" etc....
> 
> When I got a chance I stopped and looked and did find her wallet, called her back to let her know i have it its safe and secure and she will get it back don't worry etc....I told her thought that I am busy for the night giving rides (it was a busy Sat. night) and didnt know when I would be able to find time to arrange a time and place to return her item....I told her if she wanted me to take time to go out of my way, since I Was far from her location, she would have to pay me for my time and inconvenience (and it did not have to be high amount of $100 either), she asked for Venmo acct and I provided it to her....
> 
> ...


She offered $100 and you decided to wait days later to return it for $25 plus ubers $15. Stubbornness FAIL


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

ABC123DEF said:


> It's all fun and games until it's YOUR stuff!


Been there, done that, lost a really good levi jacket, brand new, in a boston cab. Life lessons, like I said, finders keepers, losers weepers.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Don Wren said:


> an Uber Rider called me about a half hour after I dropped her off, I could not answer because I was in middle of giving a ride, so she left a voice message. She called about 4 times in a row, each time leaving frantic message about how she left her wallet in my car and she was 95% sure she had done so in my car, and even seeming to cry "I'm crying right now because I badly need my wallet and i will literally Venmo you $100 just to get it back tonight" etc....
> 
> When I got a chance I stopped and looked and did find her wallet, called her back to let her know i have it its safe and secure and she will get it back don't worry etc....I told her thought that I am busy for the night giving rides (it was a busy Sat. night) and didnt know when I would be able to find time to arrange a time and place to return her item....I told her if she wanted me to take time to go out of my way, since I Was far from her location, she would have to pay me for my time and inconvenience (and it did not have to be high amount of $100 either), she asked for Venmo acct and I provided it to her....
> 
> ...


Sounds to me she misinterpreted what that return fee from Uber is/means. She thinks you drive her wallet to her for $15. That however isn't the case a driver physically returning an item is a price worked out between rider and driver.

However you really shouldn't have kept her wallet for days. I would've been ticked at you too.



tohunt4me said:


> THEY SEEM TO PROVE IT TIME AND TIME AGAIN.
> 
> DO THEY LEAVE PHONES & WALLETS ON BUSSES ?
> 
> THREATEN BUS DRIVERS FOR IMMEDIATE RETURN ?


The other bus patrons dived on that forgotten wallet like a fumbled football. Bus driver never seen a wallet.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

Don Wren said:


> an Uber Rider called me about a half hour after I dropped her off, I could not answer because I was in middle of giving a ride, so she left a voice message. She called about 4 times in a row, each time leaving frantic message about how she left her wallet in my car and she was 95% sure she had done so in my car, and even seeming to cry "I'm crying right now because I badly need my wallet and i will literally Venmo you $100 just to get it back tonight" etc....
> 
> When I got a chance I stopped and looked and did find her wallet, called her back to let her know i have it its safe and secure and she will get it back don't worry etc....I told her thought that I am busy for the night giving rides (it was a busy Sat. night) and didnt know when I would be able to find time to arrange a time and place to return her item....I told her if she wanted me to take time to go out of my way, since I Was far from her location, she would have to pay me for my time and inconvenience (and it did not have to be high amount of $100 either), she asked for Venmo acct and I provided it to her....
> 
> ...


You did that to yourself being an anus, do unto others as you would have them do unto you.


----------



## Kolly1 (Jul 6, 2019)

Don Wren said:


> an Uber Rider called me about a half hour after I dropped her off, I could not answer because I was in middle of giving a ride, so she left a voice message. She called about 4 times in a row, each time leaving frantic message about how she left her wallet in my car and she was 95% sure she had done so in my car, and even seeming to cry "I'm crying right now because I badly need my wallet and i will literally Venmo you $100 just to get it back tonight" etc....
> 
> When I got a chance I stopped and looked and did find her wallet, called her back to let her know i have it its safe and secure and she will get it back don't worry etc....I told her thought that I am busy for the night giving rides (it was a busy Sat. night) and didnt know when I would be able to find time to arrange a time and place to return her item....I told her if she wanted me to take time to go out of my way, since I Was far from her location, she would have to pay me for my time and inconvenience (and it did not have to be high amount of $100 either), she asked for Venmo acct and I provided it to her....
> 
> ...


You sure erred a great deal. There is a standard return item policy which you clearly violated. You asked to be paid for your inconvenience, you held the wallet for a few days, you had an altercation with a rider over her item. I opine your account will be released soon especially if this is a 1st time for you. In the end, always do the right thing!


----------



## Ashoor (Feb 26, 2017)

Don Wren said:


> an Uber Rider called me about a half hour after I dropped her off, I could not answer because I was in middle of giving a ride, so she left a voice message. She called about 4 times in a row, each time leaving frantic message about how she left her wallet in my car and she was 95% sure she had done so in my car, and even seeming to cry "I'm crying right now because I badly need my wallet and i will literally Venmo you $100 just to get it back tonight" etc....
> 
> When I got a chance I stopped and looked and did find her wallet, called her back to let her know i have it its safe and secure and she will get it back don't worry etc....I told her thought that I am busy for the night giving rides (it was a busy Sat. night) and didnt know when I would be able to find time to arrange a time and place to return her item....I told her if she wanted me to take time to go out of my way, since I Was far from her location, she would have to pay me for my time and inconvenience (and it did not have to be high amount of $100 either), she asked for Venmo acct and I provided it to her....
> 
> ...


Great story and sorry you had to deal with an idiot like this.

BTW, first time I hear of 'Venmo' and thought it was a typo and had to google it: interesting, sounds like PayPal.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

kcdrvr15 said:


> IF and When you find a wallet, phone, purse, paper bag, plastic shopping bag, overnight bag, or anything else that is not yours. *Toss it in the trash* at the car wash, if there is cash keep it but toss the rest. Finders keepers, looser weepers.
> 
> Yea I know, don't bother flaming me.


I won't flame you, the pax almost always deserve this type of treatment. I respect your right to toss, sir!


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

Don Wren said:


> You make a good point but again, she had no intention of paying anything and would not venmo, I told her literally that I was travelling the next day (which I did), and that she would have to wait until I got back so it wasnt like I was just sitting on her item, I have a very busty schedule and was not included to drop everything and disrupt my whole life for her especially since she was not willing to compensate, so would you be inclined or motivated to jump through hoops for her had you been in my shoes?
> 
> 
> Well said my friend, I am inclined to follow your method w respect to the Atlantic Ocean LOL.
> ...


Next time leave it at the police station. Your obligation is finished

The farther the better


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

Erin C Banning said:


> Faster you get the item back, less interaction there is with the passenger. Were you not in her area anymore? In that case, I might say, 'I'm not sure when I'll be close to you next, but give me your # and I'll start trying to work my way over to you' and put on the destination filter, call them when I'm closer.


I played that game once for a cell phone. Calls me when I'm 20 minutes away. Got back downtown and figured out a bar to meet. Got there and called. No answer. Waited until I got a ping. Joker calls me and says he switched bars. I drop off PAX and go to that bar. Call. No answer. Wait until I get pinged. Joker calls again and says he switched bars. Drop off PAX and finally find joker at third bar. Think I got $40 from PAX. I persevered because the person who lost the phone was deaf and had some mental problems. He needed the phone and I doubt he was to blame for the bar hopping.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Uber didn't have anything to do with the pax tracking his phone back to your car
> It is too bad you didn't find it so you could get the $15


Returning phone =$15.00

Chunking $1,200.00 i phone off 90 foot high bridge into 60 foot deep river while $3.60 passenger threatens = "PRICELESS" !


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

The problem is, there are protocols in place to do returns properly. Showing up at someone's private residence and/or doing damage to their private property and/or trespassing on posted land, is NOT acceptable, and definitely was not written into said protocols. If the pax isn't going to follow the rulebook laid out for us, I see no reason to do so myself.
And there will be a thousand ants who would read what I just wrote and call me a horrible human being, and commend the pax that knowingly damaged my property for doing so because, hypocritically, I did not follow the protocol for returning a phone that I didn't even know existed. 
Damn. Humanity. And. Its. Infinite. And. Hypocritical. Lack. Of. Genuine. Wisdom.

LMMFAO


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

CTK said:


> Wondering why you didn't drop everything and accept her original $100 offer that night.


 YESS! I would of taken the $100 went offline and made $$$ the easier way


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Don Wren said:


> Coastal, Just curious, was your issue a serious one when they deactivated you? and how long were you driving with them at that point, if you don't mind me asking.....thanks.


I didn't think it was serious, but others seemed to. Strangely enough the story involves a lost wallet. But mine, not the passengers. I had only been driving a couple of months when it happened. I've actually written the story up because it was such an odyssey. If you want to read the tale I just posted it to the stories sub-forum.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/fear-and-loathing-in-the-santa-ynez-valley.354528/


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> YESS! I would of taken the $100 went offline and made $$$ the easier way


The $100 was never guaranteed


----------



## Koolie (Jan 25, 2019)

If you drive for Uber your not to smart to begin with.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Don Wren said:


> an Uber Rider called me about a half hour after I dropped her off, I could not answer because I was in middle of giving a ride, so she left a voice message. She called about 4 times in a row, each time leaving frantic message about how she left her wallet in my car and she was 95% sure she had done so in my car, and even seeming to cry "I'm crying right now because I badly need my wallet and i will literally Venmo you $100 just to get it back tonight" etc....
> 
> When I got a chance I stopped and looked and did find her wallet, called her back to let her know i have it its safe and secure and she will get it back don't worry etc....I told her thought that I am busy for the night giving rides (it was a busy Sat. night) and didnt know when I would be able to find time to arrange a time and place to return her item....I told her if she wanted me to take time to go out of my way, since I Was far from her location, she would have to pay me for my time and inconvenience (and it did not have to be high amount of $100 either), she asked for Venmo acct and I provided it to her....
> 
> ...


You were in the wrong. First you tried to make her give you money. Bad. You kept the wallet for days. Bad. You should not have your account. Do you realize what you did wrong? I find your actions soooo wrong


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

Ne


Don Wren said:


> an Uber Rider called me about a half hour after I dropped her off, I could not answer because I was in middle of giving a ride, so she left a voice message. She called about 4 times in a row, each time leaving frantic message about how she left her wallet in my car and she was 95% sure she had done so in my car, and even seeming to cry "I'm crying right now because I badly need my wallet and i will literally Venmo you $100 just to get it back tonight" etc....
> 
> When I got a chance I stopped and looked and did find her wallet, called her back to let her know i have it its safe and secure and she will get it back don't worry etc....I told her thought that I am busy for the night giving rides (it was a busy Sat. night) and didnt know when I would be able to find time to arrange a time and place to return her item....I told her if she wanted me to take time to go out of my way, since I Was far from her location, she would have to pay me for my time and inconvenience (and it did not have to be high amount of $100 either), she asked for Venmo acct and I provided it to her....
> 
> ...


next time just take the cash and throw the wallet away. If they are dumb enough to shit behind then they deserve to get screwed


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

some pax leave their phone on purpose, to find out where you live.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Before the Uber return fee, I had someone leave their wallet in my car. Told them I would stop what I was doing and return for $25 or I can drop it off at the police station and text them the location.

The passenger was a complete ***** on the phone.

Hung up, waited until I got a call to the outskirts of town, drove over to the next town, text the address nearly 100 miles away from the area I picked her up.

I picked up the phone just to listen to the person rage after that text (didn't talk back and just listened and snickered). 

Felt so good.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Returning phone =$15.00
> 
> Chunking $1,200.00 i phone off 90 foot high bridge into 60 foot deep river while $3.60 passenger threatens = "PRICELESS" !


Chun king is Chinese food ?


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

Don Wren said:


> Well I did try but she changed her tune once i gave her my Venmo account, she said she has no cash so she would have to pay me via PayPal or Venmo etc.......but I thought at the time 100 was a bit high I did not want to take advantage of another human, but perhaps I was being too nice/naive eh?


I've actually heard that Venmo payments can be reversed somehow even after the money shows up in your account.

Maybe she runs this "left my wallet in the Uber" as some type of scam where Uber reimburses her for cost of trip, plus a bit extra, plus satisfying her urge to be such a c unt.

Who knows. Thanks for the story..I'm just gonna take the cash and throw it off the bridge lol..jk


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Knowing what happened, I’m sure you now wish you never found it, and took the cash out, sold the credit card numbers to the dark web, and threw everything else out.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Don Wren said:


> Yes I certainly did that, and yes I reported her threatening and verbal abuse, both orally and in text. I sure hope Uber at least considers that i the big picture.
> 
> I mean I could have easily just denied that her item was in my car and just dumped it on the side of the road for someone else to find it, but I wanted to do the right thing as I have done dozens of times in the past w other passengers in the past....
> 
> Now I Guess I understand why many Uber and Lyft drivers do what they do in these instances, probaly because they have been stung like this, so they are very reluctant to help a rider and try to return they item, they think to themselves "F them, why did they have to leave their item in my car like this?" I don't know, it a shame.....


I didn't read the whole thread, this is as far as I got.
No point - I know what they all say.

Let this be a lesson to you boys and girls. I have driven cabs on and off since 1975, and the rule is always .... if you leave it in my car it goes in the next mailbox.
"l never saw it, it's not in my car" is rule three.

Phones, purses, wallets, watches ... I get them the hell outta my car as soon as I see them.


----------



## Don Wren (Dec 12, 2014)

nickd8775 said:


> Knowing what happened, I'm sure you now wish you never found it, and took the cash out, sold the credit card numbers to the dark web, and threw everything else out.


You can say that again, yes sir, I wish I would have never found it indeed, what a racket !


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

My advice to anyone in this type of situation: tell the Pax the best option is for them to order an Uber/Lyft to pick up item from you, parked briefly somewhere, and deliver it to them. They pay for the mistake they made, but get their item back quickly. Keep a couple of envelopes or something like that in your car that you can put an item inside, seal, write name.

Works like a charm.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Don Wren said:


> UBER Rider accused me of theft after I returned her wallet


Because you returned her wallet _after_ you took the money from it. :wink:


----------



## DRB720 (Nov 5, 2018)

Report it to Uber, bring it to the nearest police station, turn it in, collect your $15 and wash your hands of it. Document everything and that's it.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

It is a sad sad world. When I see someone needing hep on the street, I keep on driving right by...In this day and age, being nice will get you in trouble. So freaking sad to say.


----------



## Ishurue (Oct 20, 2018)

This may of happened to someone i know, they might of thrown the wallet out wiped off there prints and never saw it 

The wallet had 0 money in it,

That person only thought 1 thing, set up to be scammed .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ishurue said:


> This may of happened to someone i know, they might of thrown the wallet out wiped off there prints and never saw it
> 
> The wallet had 0 money in it,
> 
> That person only thought 1 thing, set up to be scammed .


If you put it in a mailbox - they _may_ get it back.
(at least in my town they would)


----------



## Don Wren (Dec 12, 2014)

ChinatownJake said:


> My advice to anyone in this type of situation: tell the Pax the best option is for them to order an Uber/Lyft to pick up item from you, parked briefly somewhere, and deliver it to them. They pay for the mistake they made, but get their item back quickly. Keep a couple of envelopes or something like that in your car that you can put an item inside, seal, write name.
> 
> Works like a charm.


AND if that other Ube/Lyft driver decides to "peek" into said wallet and help himself/herself to any cash that may be in there? Then what? Guess who gets blamed and would shoulder the responsibility then? Don't know about this approach, I would rather keep the item secure and hand it to the person myself because I know the chain of custody the whole way.....but perhaps many peoples' suggestion of Police station may be the next best thing, in hindsight I suppose.....


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Don Wren said:


> AND if that other Ube/Lyft driver decides to "peek" into said wallet and help himself/herself to any cash that may be in there? Then what? Guess who gets blamed and would shoulder the responsibility then? Don't know about this approach, I would rather keep the item secure and hand it to the person myself because I know the chain of custody the whole way.....but perhaps many peoples' suggestion of Police station may be the next best thing, in hindsight I suppose.....


Same thing though.
"You dropped it off at the po po house after you relieved it of all that money."
Now YOU gotta prove different.

I'm tellin' ya ... drop it in the mail box.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Don Wren said:


> an Uber Rider called me about a half hour after I dropped her off, I could not answer because I was in middle of giving a ride, so she left a voice message. She called about 4 times in a row, each time leaving frantic message about how she left her wallet in my car and she was 95% sure she had done so in my car, and even seeming to cry "I'm crying right now because I badly need my wallet and i will literally Venmo you $100 just to get it back tonight" etc....
> 
> When I got a chance I stopped and looked and did find her wallet, called her back to let her know i have it its safe and secure and she will get it back don't worry etc....I told her thought that I am busy for the night giving rides (it was a busy Sat. night) and didnt know when I would be able to find time to arrange a time and place to return her item....I told her if she wanted me to take time to go out of my way, since I Was far from her location, she would have to pay me for my time and inconvenience (and it did not have to be high amount of $100 either), she asked for Venmo acct and I provided it to her....
> 
> ...


That's very unfair! She panicked and made an offer then Uber told her to not worry they have protocol on this type of event. You probably should have just met her that night regardless of how much u might lose on rides. Get the reward and it ends right there. Hind sight is 20/20 as they say. She turned into a a hole real quick. You were the good guy. Make sure u explain all this in detail to Uber. She made an offer to you and you never suggested or even asked for any money at all. She is a nightmare rider. Hope it all works out for you. If they won't reinstate you within 7 days, threaten them with social media and local tv media negatively concerning this injustice.


----------



## Don Wren (Dec 12, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> Because you returned her wallet _after_ you took the money from it. :wink:


Umm, not quite Captain, but I am assuming you say that in jest, tongue-in-cheek.....Actually I have no idea what the hell is in that wallet, never opened it, its not my business, for all I know it could have had 1000$ or 0$, don't need to know, my only intention was returning it intact to its rightful owner, period. Besides if I were to do that, why bother returning it at all? I could have done that up front and denied finding it and dump it somewhere (minus the cash), IF I were that kind of person....which I am not.

No good deed goes unpunished as they say.....



uberparadise said:


> That's very unfair! She panicked and made an offer then Uber told her to not worry they have protocol on this type of event. You probably should have just met her that night regardless of how much u might lose on rides. Get the reward and end right there. Hind sight is 20/20 as they say. She turned into a a hole real quick. You were the good guy. Make sure u explain all this in detail to Uber. She made an offer to you and you never suggested or even asked for any money at all. She is a nightmare rider. Hope it all works out for you. If they won't reinstate you within 7 days, threaten them with social media and local tv media negatively concerning this injustice.


And I have her voicemail too offering "I will literally pay you $100 if you return it". So right there she offered to pay I never said a thing this was before we even spoke over the phone nor texted.....



UberBastid said:


> Same thing though.
> "You dropped it off at the po po house after you relieved it of all that money."
> Now YOU gotta prove different.
> 
> I'm tellin' ya ... drop it in the mail box.


Yes exactly, I agree.....


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Jctbay said:


> "... plus satisfying her urge to be such a c unt."


That is improper language sir.

The proper language is See You Next Tuesday.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I had a passenger lose his phone in my car on a Saturday night. He called me at 4 am from his friend’s phone to ask if I found it. I did find it in my car but I told him that I didn’t. I had a flight to Las Vegas at 7 am that morning and would not have time to return it. I wanted to work till I got a ride to the airport. 
I was gone for 5 days. The best course of action was for me to take his phone with me to Vegas. Then I took it to the hub in Vegas and they said they would mail it. I even got $15. 
That was the fastest and most convenient way he would get his phone back. The airport I flew out of was over 100 miles from the passenger’s house. 
By always denying finding a lost item, you put the return on your terms. Return it whenever you want


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Don Wren said:


> Well I did try but she changed her tune once i gave her my Venmo account, she said she has no cash so she would have to pay me via PayPal or Venmo etc.......but I thought at the time 100 was a bit high I did not want to take advantage of another human, but perhaps I was being too nice/naive eh?


Man, as an offer of 100$ to not drive for Uber for an hour. You should have made the pax happy! Happened to me on a drop off at ORD one time same situation. But all her travel info was inside as a international flight in my car. I saw it.

I turned back around to the terminals. She opened it up and gave me 20$ cash. Butttttttt I saved her a massive headache. Very thankful pax, at a very busy time. That's what matters!


----------



## 4000 rides (Feb 9, 2019)

Don Wren said:


> hmmmm sounds like that is what they are doing, probably will deactivate me.......so they consider this holding the item "ransom"?


I don't think it is ransom at all... When the pax made an offer to you, that established a CONTRACT, and all facets of a contract are contained in your agreement. As an Independent Contractor, you can make non-competing agreements. Pursue it that way. You're welcome.


----------



## Don Wren (Dec 12, 2014)

The thing that stuck in my mind is, a couple years ago someone left their phone in my car and they were real jerks about it, I had called Uber to ask them if I can bring the phone to them and they can call the rider to return his phone because I did not want to deal with this person nor meet him, but Uber at that time told me NOPE we have no such thing, we don't do that; you would need to personally return the phone to the rider, arrange it with him, we are not involved in that process.....So I really had no idea that one could go to the Hub and drop it off, they must have started that process recently? Besides the Hub is so far from me and difficult to get there, and they are only open during business hours so good luck driving during the day to get there....not open on Weekends either so really inconvenient. Certainly not worth $15 for all that.....



4000 rides said:


> I don't think it is ransom at all... When the pax made an offer to you, that established a CONTRACT, and all facets of a contract are contained in your agreement. As an Independent Contractor, you can make non-competing agreements. Pursue it that way. You're welcome.


I was actually thinking along those lines too, once she left that voicemail offering 100 for the return, that would constitute a contract and even so, I was willing to accept much less but somehow I am the villain here? she made that offer voluntarily there was no negotiations, plus I never solicited anything from her.....

Hope Uber will at least consider this, I mean at a certain point don't people have to take responsibility for their actions and words? I did nothing wrong, I was polite the entire time and was trying to help her but was not able to just drop everything and go out of my way....


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I found a wallet and took it to the nearest police station right away. Cops had no problem with that. I made sure I took a photo of the receiving officer holding the wallet. Pax got in touch and he got it. 

No help if it is night and you are flying the next day though.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Alway's had pretty good luck returning items. One time my pax found a phone from my previous ride. After I dropped off the next passenger I walked around the Wal-Mart looking for the people who I dropped off. I thought it might be too late because it was probably 1 hour since I dropped them off at Wal-Mart. 

Anyway, I walked around the entire store and couldn't find them. So I was like I guess i'll chill on these benches are 30 min to see if they swing by. Sure enough they did and I popped up and confronted them. They we're foreigners and totally confused for a second, or two. Then they realized I had the phone. They realized who I was and we're thrilled to get it back. They even bumped me $20 cash! I felt really great after that and went to Denny's for a meal by myself. I think this was in 2017 so they couldn't even tip me in the app if they wanted to.


----------



## TarheelGeorge (May 16, 2017)

4000 rides said:


> I don't think it is ransom at all... When the pax made an offer to you, that established a CONTRACT, and all facets of a contract are contained in your agreement. As an Independent Contractor, you can make non-competing agreements. Pursue it that way. You're welcome.
> [/QUOTE}You may want to watch a few more episodes of Law and Order before you parlay your opinion in regards to what constitutes a contract.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> 1 mins to destination, I always announce riders to double check their belongings before they leave. And no one left anything so far. I don't want their mistake to become my trouble.


I'm too busy in that last minute reminding them to please rate thier ride experience in the app to help my future passengers ( When in reality I want them to go to the rating screen immediately because the next screen they see is the suggested tipping screen...my tips have doubled and tripled since doing this with every Rider. So if they are stupid enough to leave something in my car it's on them.... I don't pick up MINORS so these are grown folks your dealing with... They can act as such. Or pay the return fee when they come pick it up at MY closest location... Pick up fee....not DELIVERY fee... 
I'm in this to make money .... I'm no ones babysitter...



June132017 said:


> Alway's had pretty good luck returning items. One time my pax found a phone from my previous ride. After I dropped off the next passenger I walked around the Wal-Mart looking for the people who I dropped off. I thought it might be too late because it was probably 1 hour since I dropped them off at Wal-Mart.
> 
> Anyway, I walked around the entire store and couldn't find them. So I was like I guess i'll chill on these benches are 30 min to see if they swing by. Sure enough they did and I popped up and confronted them. They we're foreigners and totally confused for a second, or two. Then they realized I had the phone. They realized who I was and we're thrilled to get it back. They even bumped me $20 cash! I felt really great after that and went to Denny's for a meal by myself. I think this was in 2017 so they couldn't even tip me in the app if they wanted to.


Hour and a half in Walmart?? They would've been at AT&T the next day buying a new phone....long before I ever took that long outta My business day to track them down...

Glad you felt good.



Don Wren said:


> The thing that stuck in my mind is, a couple years ago someone left their phone in my car and they were real jerks about it, I had called Uber to ask them if I can bring the phone to them and they can call the rider to return his phone because I did not want to deal with this person nor meet him, but Uber at that time told me NOPE we have no such thing, we don't do that; you would need to personally return the phone to the rider, arrange it with him, we are not involved in that process.....So I really had no idea that one could go to the Hub and drop it off, they must have started that process recently? Besides the Hub is so far from me and difficult to get there, and they are only open during business hours so good luck driving during the day to get there....not open on Weekends either so really inconvenient. Certainly not worth $15 for all that.....
> 
> 
> I was actually thinking along those lines too, once she left that voicemail offering 100 for the return, that would constitute a contract and even so, I was willing to accept much less but somehow I am the villain here? she made that offer voluntarily there was no negotiations, plus I never solicited anything from her.....
> ...


Seriously hope they vindicate you brother and you can get back out there making money.... a little wiser for the next time this crap happens... Good luck, keep us apprised


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

the next time you have any issue with a pax just record the entire meeting just in case


----------



## Base Rate Sucks (Apr 4, 2019)

If you would have kept my wallet for days even after I offered you $100... 5 minutes after you dropped it off I would have called Uber and reported that you smelt like alcohol and were driving under the influence.... Now see what it feels like to wait 24 hours before you could make money again. Don't be a jerk off.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Base Rate Sucks said:


> If you would have kept my wallet for days even after I offered you $100... 5 minutes after you dropped it off I would have called Uber and reported that you smelt like alcohol and were driving under the influence.... Now see what it feels like to wait 24 hours before you could make money again. Don't be a jerk off.


Yeah and you making a false report doesn't make you a worthless piece of shyt at all


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Don Wren said:


> an Uber Rider called me about a half hour after I dropped her off, I could not answer because I was in middle of giving a ride, so she left a voice message. She called about 4 times in a row, each time leaving frantic message about how she left her wallet in my car and she was 95% sure she had done so in my car, and even seeming to cry "I'm crying right now because I badly need my wallet and i will literally Venmo you $100 just to get it back tonight" etc....
> 
> When I got a chance I stopped and looked and did find her wallet, called her back to let her know i have it its safe and secure and she will get it back don't worry etc....I told her thought that I am busy for the night giving rides (it was a busy Sat. night) and didnt know when I would be able to find time to arrange a time and place to return her item....I told her if she wanted me to take time to go out of my way, since I Was far from her location, she would have to pay me for my time and inconvenience (and it did not have to be high amount of $100 either), she asked for Venmo acct and I provided it to her....
> 
> ...


Lesson learned.
In the future return lost items to the nearest police officer (get name and badge number) or leave at greenlight hub...
Just saying all your texts back and forth show evidence of you extorting payment from her (that is what she accused you of)


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Base Rate Sucks said:


> If you would have kept my wallet for days even after I offered you $100... 5 minutes after you dropped it off I would have called Uber and reported that you smelt like alcohol and were driving under the influence.... Now see what it feels like to wait 24 hours before you could make money again. Don't be a jerk off.


And THIS is exactly the reason that the _very minute_ you find something in your car that doesn't belong to you, throw it out.
It's because we have jack-asses like this out there. And this one is supposedly a driver, so would know better if he wasn't so holey and judgmental, and low IQ'd.
Although he is a newbie here, so I assume he is a newbie out there too.

I hope someone barfs in your lap.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

New2This said:


> 1. I say "make sure you get everything. Anything you leave I put on Ebay" which gets a laugh but I have had no left items in quite a while.
> 
> 2. You'll be back on the road after Rohit finishes playing 48 hours of Minesweeper. It's a formality.


I've listed left items on eBay and this is not something I would joke about.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I've listed left items on eBay and this is not something I would joke about.


I say it as a (hopefully funny) way of saying "take your shit with you"


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

New2This said:


> I say it as a (hopefully funny) way of saying "take your shit with you"


Ok, exactly one item, but they never even requested it back and it didn't sell. But I'm always on the lookout.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Ok, exactly one item, but they never even requested it back and it didn't sell. But I'm always on the lookout.


That was your tip.

Funniest thing was someone left a Redskins hat in the car.

I pulled up to an intersection with a homeless guy. I didn't have cash. I offered him the Redskins hat.

"Naw man they suck"


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

New2This said:


> That was your tip.
> 
> Funniest thing was someone left a Redskins hat in the car.
> 
> ...


That man sounds like a real straight-shooter and knows his own worth.


----------



## Base Rate Sucks (Apr 4, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Yeah and you making a false report doesn't make you a worthless piece of shyt at all


I could care less... What's so hard about returning a wallet especially for a 100 reward plus 15 from uber. The driver was being an ahole about it. Deserves to be thought a lesson. Arrogance and selfishness.


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

Wallet? No there’s no wallet in the car, drop it off in the first mailbox you see and don’t worry about it


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Base Rate Sucks said:


> I could care less... What's so hard about returning a wallet especially for a 100 reward plus 15 from uber. The driver was being an ahole about it. Deserves to be thought a lesson. Arrogance and selfishness.


No the driver was WORKING, and refused to drop everything when an entitled chick said Jump.... Your way of thinking is he should just drop everything and run... Bah my way of thinking is if was that important to her she would have found a way to get to him.. we get paid a RETURN FEE, not a DELIVERY FEE... It'll be a cold day in hell before I go running off to deliver anything you were too stupid to leave behind. If she wanted it that bad she would have found a way to get to him. Obviously she felt entitled to his immediate attention...which she had no right to expect, and then when he finally does go out of his way to deliver it (for what reason I have no clue) she acts like a [email protected] And then goes a step further to suggest a false report to UBER because she was expected to pay WHAT SHE OFFERED... This passenger exemplifies whats wrong in today's society... A bunch of self absorbed, the world owes me everything millennials.. and frankly your position leaves me to believe your not far from that tree yourself.


----------



## pajala (Apr 24, 2016)

I would have e taken the 100 bucks and be done with it. In my situation I always advise passenger and Uber that I have the lost item and will return this to the closet police station and advise which one. Your covered and not out of pocket this way.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Don Wren said:


> an Uber Rider called me about a half hour after I dropped her off, I could not answer because I was in middle of giving a ride, so she left a voice message. She called about 4 times in a row, each time leaving frantic message about how she left her wallet in my car and she was 95% sure she had done so in my car, and even seeming to cry "I'm crying right now because I badly need my wallet and i will literally Venmo you $100 just to get it back tonight" etc....
> 
> When I got a chance I stopped and looked and did find her wallet, called her back to let her know i have it its safe and secure and she will get it back don't worry etc....I told her thought that I am busy for the night giving rides (it was a busy Sat. night) and didnt know when I would be able to find time to arrange a time and place to return her item....I told her if she wanted me to take time to go out of my way, since I Was far from her location, she would have to pay me for my time and inconvenience (and it did not have to be high amount of $100 either), she asked for Venmo acct and I provided it to her....
> 
> ...


when you saw the wallet, why didn't you just keep the cash and throw the rest into the trash?
were you born yesterday? are you naive enough to think it pays to be decent, with these lowlife scumbag pax? sorry to say this, but you pretty much got exactly what you deserved.



MiamiKid said:


> What you're recommending is a felony.
> 
> And, of course, extremely lower class and uneducated.
> 
> ...


What's really LOW CLASS is when pax who live in 6 million dollar houses, paying 90k in property taxes a year, fail to add a single dollar as tip to their uber driver.

For me, pax have left cell phones 5 times in my car so far. Three of those phones went straight into the trash, and two I've returned after being handed over $80 in one case and $95 in the other.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

Slim Pete said:


> when you saw the wallet, why didn't you just keep the cash and throw the rest into the trash?
> were you born yesterday? are you naive enough to think it pays to be decent, with these lowlife scumbag pax? sorry to say this, but you pretty much got exactly what you deserved.
> 
> 
> ...


1) You are ice cold.
and
2) You are just and right in your ice-coldness! 
Carry on!


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Don Wren said:


> Well I did try but she changed her tune once i gave her my Venmo account, she said she has no cash so she would have to pay me via PayPal or Venmo etc.......but I thought at the time 100 was a bit high I did not want to take advantage of another human, but perhaps I was being too nice/naive eh?


Are you STUPID? Never never never never ever ever ever give account information out!


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

This is why I don't talk to a pax when they call. If I find a thing of value in my car phone wallet etc. I bring it to green hub. Let them deal with it. If it's not of value it gets trashed


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Don Wren said:


> an Uber Rider called me about a half hour after I dropped her off, I could not answer because I was in middle of giving a ride, so she left a voice message. She called about 4 times in a row, each time leaving frantic message about how she left her wallet in my car and she was 95% sure she had done so in my car, and even seeming to cry "I'm crying right now because I badly need my wallet and i will literally Venmo you $100 just to get it back tonight" etc....
> 
> When I got a chance I stopped and looked and did find her wallet, called her back to let her know i have it its safe and secure and she will get it back don't worry etc....I told her thought that I am busy for the night giving rides (it was a busy Sat. night) and didnt know when I would be able to find time to arrange a time and place to return her item....I told her if she wanted me to take time to go out of my way, since I Was far from her location, she would have to pay me for my time and inconvenience (and it did not have to be high amount of $100 either), she asked for Venmo acct and I provided it to her....
> 
> ...


Simply do what I do.
"Nope, sorry. There is no wallet in my car."
Pocket the cash, then trash the wallet, et al.
Your experience with a deuchebag rider is not unique, nor isolated. Hence my actions.
Always, ALWAYS, protect yourself first in this business. No one else will!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Slim Pete said:


> when you saw the wallet, why didn't you just keep the cash and throw the rest into the trash?
> were you born yesterday? are you naive enough to think it pays to be decent, with these lowlife scumbag pax? sorry to say this, but you pretty much got exactly what you deserved.
> 
> 
> ...


Your type of thinking guarantees you'll stay where you are. Stealing is wrong. Period.

Obviously, some very lower class, Uber drivers out there. And they do NOT deserve tips at all. Hopefully, the free market system will replace them.


----------



## Vernited (Sep 6, 2018)

I hope you lose your account.

Super self entitlement, omg so inconvenient for me to return something that's mine, omg so much time and effort let me charge you a I'm an entitled prick fee because my time is worth so much. Omgzzzz I gotta drive a vehicle where all I have to do is push down on a pedal and operate a wheel to reach my destination and my engine does all the work?

You all sound insane for even remotely agreeing. If you have something that isnt yours, be a decent human being and return it.

Like I said, i hope you lose your account. What you did was ransom and borderline theft. You dangled the wallet over her head practically and you were really inconsiderate.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Vernited said:


> I hope you lose your account.
> 
> Super self entitlement, omg so inconvenient for me to return something that's mine, omg so much time and effort let me charge you a I'm an entitled prick fee because my time is worth so much. Omgzzzz I gotta drive a vehicle where all I have to do is push down on a pedal and operate a wheel to reach my destination and my engine does all the work?
> 
> ...


Very well stated ?


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Wallet ?
> 
> What Wallet.
> 
> ...


Most of the times getting out of your way for $15 dollars is not enough, unless rider will call you within 10 minutes drop off.
Returning a wallet is really tricky. Riders may acusse you all the times of stealing. Best policy: Dump it!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Vernited said:


> I hope you lose your account.
> 
> Like I said, i hope you lose your account. What you did was ransom and borderline theft. You dangled the wallet over her head practically and you were really inconsiderate.


Do you know why we all agree .... newbie?
Experience.


----------



## Vernited (Sep 6, 2018)

Experience? I am sorry no amount of experience will prevent me from being a decent human being. Get off your high horse and be a decent person


----------



## uber_from_the north (Dec 19, 2017)

Sorry to hear what happened, but held it for several days? That triggered the pax bro.

I myself asked to get compensated when I return stuff but I do it the same day. I am a busy person as well, I drive and have a day job at the same time and family on top.

Well lesson learned for everyone from your story.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Don Wren said:


> AND if that other Uber/Lyft driver decides to "peek" into said wallet and help himself/herself to any cash that may be in there? Then what? Guess who gets blamed and would shoulder the responsibility then? Don't know about this approach, I would rather keep the item secure and hand it to the person myself because I know the chain of custody the whole way... but perhaps many peoples' suggestion of Police station may be the next best thing, in hindsight I suppose...


That's why you need some sort of envelope that seals, preferably padded plastic ones with pull away stick seal. I never had a problem the times I did this (3-4). The only funny thing is on one occasion, a cheap-ass Pax *pooled* it to get their forgotten item back. So car pulled up with two passengers and then here I am, adding in an envelope to be delivered.


----------



## georgiahomeboy (Dec 24, 2016)

no good deed goes unpunished. when she offered the 100 u should of just given her an acct and met her right then.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jack Marrero said:


> Most of the times getting out of your way for $15 dollars is not enough, unless rider will call you within 10 minutes drop off.
> Returning a wallet is really tricky. Riders may acusse you all the times of stealing. Best policy: Dump it!


Dumping it is very dishonest and demonstrates lack of character.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

MiamiKid said:


> Dumping it is very dishonest and demonstrates lack of character.


And is illegal.


----------



## Don Wren (Dec 12, 2014)

georgiahomeboy said:


> no good deed goes unpunished. when she offered the 100 u should of just given her an acct and met her right then.


To be fair there was more detail to the story.......First off, when I called her back and tried to take her up on her offer, w Venmo account etc, she said, "OK you can drop it off in my mailbox at my house when you get a chance.....". "OK you can text me the address and you can transfer the $"...... but totally ignored anything about the payment, that seemed to go way over her head. In a later conversation she said no wait not mailbox, we can meet at a public place near my house later (probably did not want me to know where she lived, which is 100% fine by me, I don't want to know nor should I)....She seemed to be not only reneging on her initial (unsolicited) offer, she seemed to want me to come to her area and give to her w no promise of any compensation.....
When I let her know that I was flying out early in the morning and would be out of town, I was not able to drive far and go to her at 2 AM when I am flying out the next morning.....She was OK with it though, she said OK when you get back we can meet and you can bring it etc.....did not seem in urgent hurry for her wallet, and I assured her it was safe and secure and she will get it back....

I know what some of you will be saying at this point, why didn't you go drop it off at Police Station or Hub etc etc etc......in hindsight that may be 20/20 but at the time I had no idea this was an option...... plus HUB is not open on weekends and not at night....

So when I am back in town I was willing to meet her at a place and time convenient for her that day, so we arranged it and she said "I will compensate you no problem" she expressed joy at getting her wallet back, and then the rest of the story you all know, what happened at the meeting (where she had couple friends with her) and her and her friends lobbing F-bombs and threats at me (I did report this abusive language and behavior to Uber as well).

Some on here are commenting as if I did some major crime, really folks pump the brakes here, I mean advocating for someone to make serious false accusations against another just because they MAY have been inconvenienced, at best here? really? I wonder how you would feel if someone made such or similar accusations against YOU that were completely 100% lies, how would you handle that? I am asking for serious response, not rhetorically here.

So in your mind this "Punishment" would fit your perceived "crime" here, really? wow, go check yourself. I myself would NEVER accuse someone of a false allegation no matter what. Give me a break!


----------



## Unnamed Driver (Jun 10, 2019)

Don Wren said:


> To be fair there was more detail to the story.......First off, when I called her back and tried to take her up on her offer, w Venmo account etc, she said, "OK you can drop it off in my mailbox at my house when you get a chance.....". "OK you can text me the address and you can transfer the $"...... but totally ignored anything about the payment, that seemed to go way over her head. In a later conversation she said no wait not mailbox, we can meet at a public place near my house later (probably did not want me to know where she lived, which is 100% fine by me, I don't want to know nor should I)....She seemed to be not only reneging on her initial (unsolicited) offer, she seemed to want me to come to her area and give to her w no promise of any compensation.....
> When I let her know that I was flying out early in the morning and would be out of town, I was not able to drive far and go to her at 2 AM when I am flying out the next morning.....She was OK with it though, she said OK when you get back we can meet and you can bring it etc.....did not seem in urgent hurry for her wallet, and I assured her it was safe and secure and she will get it back....
> 
> I know what some of you will be saying at this point, why didn't you go drop it off at Police Station or Hub etc etc etc......in hindsight that may be 20/20 but at the time I had no idea this was an option...... plus HUB is not open on weekends and not at night....
> ...


are you reinstated yet?


----------



## Don Wren (Dec 12, 2014)

Unnamed Driver said:


> are you reinstated yet?


No, I have yet to hear back from Uber, its been 3 days so far.....something tells me they will deactivate me, I hope I am wrong I don't think that would be warranted.....thanks for asking.


----------



## Unnamed Driver (Jun 10, 2019)

Don Wren said:


> No, I have yet to hear back from Uber, its been 3 days so far.....something tells me they will deactivate me, I hope I am wrong I don't think that would be warranted.....thanks for asking.


keep us posted.. I dont think u did anything wrong.. if they dont show mercy I have zero faith I them in regards to allegations.


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

Don Wren said:


> an Uber Rider called me about a half hour after I dropped her off, I could not answer because I was in middle of giving a ride, so she left a voice message. She called about 4 times in a row, each time leaving frantic message about how she left her wallet in my car and she was 95% sure she had done so in my car, and even seeming to cry "I'm crying right now because I badly need my wallet and i will literally Venmo you $100 just to get it back tonight" etc....
> 
> When I got a chance I stopped and looked and did find her wallet, called her back to let her know i have it its safe and secure and she will get it back don't worry etc....I told her thought that I am busy for the night giving rides (it was a busy Sat. night) and didnt know when I would be able to find time to arrange a time and place to return her item....I told her if she wanted me to take time to go out of my way, since I Was far from her location, she would have to pay me for my time and inconvenience (and it did not have to be high amount of $100 either), she asked for Venmo acct and I provided it to her....
> 
> ...


I never EVER return anything to a PAX in person. I drive it to the HUB and tell them to go get it. Thankfully I live close to a HUB and thankfully I have received my $15 every time. I hate dealing with PAX after I drop them off so I have blocked calls from them coming through the app. They can't even call me if they wanted. I will only deal with LYFT directly.


----------



## Unnamed Driver (Jun 10, 2019)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> I never EVER return anything to a PAX in person. I drive it to the HUB and tell them to go get it. Thankfully I live close to a HUB and thankfully I have received my $15 every time. I hate dealing with PAX after I drop them off so I have blocked calls from them coming through the app. They can't even call me if they wanted. I will only deal with LYFT directly.


aren't you just a dream.. hearing this reinforces to me that I'm a top 10% performer


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

Unnamed Driver said:


> aren't you just a dream.. hearing this reinforces to me that I'm a top 10% performer


Well you just reinforced my good decision to return left items to the company and let them deal with it. You got burned. I've never been burned. There's all the proof you need that my way works to protect yourself. There is NOTHING wrong with returning lost items promptly to the company office. PAX should be happy that they were returned and are in safe hands. That way too, no ruining your day by having to drive across town and arrange drop offs in parking lots with the public then shaking them down for money. This is way better for everyone involved.


----------



## Unnamed Driver (Jun 10, 2019)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> Well you just reinforced my good decision to return left items to the company and let them deal with it. You got burned. I've never been burned. There's all the proof you need that my way works to protect yourself. There is NOTHING wrong with returning lost items promptly to the company office. PAX should be happy that they were returned and are in safe hands. That way too, no ruining your day by having to drive across town and arrange drop offs in parking lots with the public then shaking them down for money. This is way better for everyone involved.


please explain to me how I got burned? I've returned numerous phones/wallets/purses promptly and never been suspended.


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Not getting the whole story here. First 2 lines need to be explained.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

It’s the worst pax that leave stuff behind in your car. They drink way too much because it helps them deal with intense emotional trauma. They get caught up in thought loops (their problems) and unconsciously infect other people with their problems.

On Lyft: 
I’ve had two pax leave items with sensitive info behind and both times— I ignored their calls and told the Lyft people to send me a Fedex label. They gave me a free Fedex label + a return fee. 

Don’t waste a penny of gasoline to return a missing item. 

By not returning a phone call, it is then “plausible” that I did not know there were missing items in my vehicle while driving subsequent pax.

Furthermore, it is plausible that the next pax discovered the item and stole from it.


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

Unnamed Driver said:


> please explain to me how I got burned? I've returned numerous phones/wallets/purses promptly and never been suspended.


OOPS> Sorry, thought you were the original author of this post. Maybe no one has ever accused you of theft and for that, you are lucky. I want to remain lucky too which is why I let LYFT handle all of my returns to the PAX.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Unnamed Driver said:


> please explain to me how I got burned? I've returned numerous phones/wallets/purses promptly and never been suspended.


You've just never been caught.
I run red lights all the time; two or three times a day.
Never been caught.
Does that make it smart?

How do you get burned?
By being a stand up guy and getting other people's property back to them, just like you're supposed to. And you'll feel better, and you will BE a better person for doing it. And, and ... when you die and you're standing in front of your Supreme Being for judgement, you'll be able to point out what a wonderful person you are, and SO much better of a person than that Uber Bastid guy ...

But HOW do you get burned?
When you hand that wallet to the nice policeman, or to the Hub Rohit on duty, or even to your pax (who will love and admire you, and name their first born after you) ... and that person says "Hey, there was $200 in that wallet, where is it?" And Rohit deactivates you because you are a thief. And everyone here believes you are a thief. And you lose your car, and your home and your wife and your kids and your dog .... because they ALL THINK you are a thief.

Think it hasn't happened before?
Think it will never happen to you?

Yea, me either.
I will never get caught running those red lights either.
Good luck to both of us.
We'll never get caught - because bad things never happen to good people like you. Never.

You need to get your priorities right.
Who is most important to you -- you? your family? your home? your kids? your dog?
OR, that pax that doesn't give a fuzzy rat's ass about their OWN WALLET?


----------



## Unnamed Driver (Jun 10, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> You've just never been caught.
> I run red lights all the time; two or three times a day.
> Never been caught.
> Does that make it smart?
> ...


I didn't read any of that rant.



I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> OOPS> Sorry, thought you were the original author of this post. Maybe no one has ever accused you of theft and for that, you are lucky. I want to remain lucky too which is why I let LYFT handle all of my returns to the PAX.


yeah you are probably right


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

At the end of the day if someone leaves a wallet/phone in your car you have to go offline and return it asap, if its too far arrange for them to come to you. and yes all you'll get is 15 bucks you just have to deal. People need their phones/wallets, if they dont get them for a few days they will flip out.......


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> At the end of the day if someone leaves a wallet/phone in your car you have to go offline and return it asap, if its too far arrange for them to come to you. and yes all you'll get is 15 bucks you just have to deal. People need their phones/wallets, if they dont get them for a few days they will flip out.......


Or, and get this because it might be shocking to you, you can ignore it completely because you are not legally binded to someone else's property and if you want to be nice leave it with the police or drop it in the nearest mailbox. It'll get to them eventually.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

RDWRER said:


> Or, and get this because it might be shocking to you, you can ignore it completely because you are not legally binded to someone else's property and if you want to be nice leave it with the police or drop it in the nearest mailbox. It'll get to them eventually.


No, you can not legally ignore it.


----------



## tarikmben (Jul 1, 2019)

You messed up next time just take the cash and don’t use any of the credit cards or debit cards. Happend to me one time told them I didn’t have the wallet took the the cash and threw out the wallet in a trash can at jones and offarel. **** em.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Demon said:


> No, you can not legally ignore it.


Yes you can. Are you the same guy who had a 500+ page thread a while back calling everyone who threw away trash left behind a thief? I kinda feel like it was you.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

RDWRER said:


> Yes you can. Are you the same guy who had a 500+ page thread a while back calling everyone who threw away trash left behind a thief? I kinda feel like it was you.


Again, not legally.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Demon said:


> Again, not legally.


Yup. Pretty sure it's you.

Go ahead and show us the law. We'll wait.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

tarikmben said:


> You messed up next time just take the cash and don't use any of the credit cards or debit cards. Happend to me one time told them I didn't have the wallet took the the cash and threw out the wallet in a trash can at jones and offarel. @@@@ em.


That's very illegal. And zero morals.

Wish we had MUCH tougher penalties on these common criminals who would steal cash from a wallet left behind.


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

The subsequent customer(s) could have taken it before you knew it was there. 

Meh. If it was important, it wouldn’t have been left behind.


----------



## Don Wren (Dec 12, 2014)

Uber just tried to all me they left me a voice message indicating they want to speak with me.....I will need to call them back.
wish me luck.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> And, and ... when you die and you're standing in front of your Supreme Being for judgement, you'll be able to point out what a wonderful person you are, and SO much better of a person than that Uber Bastid guy


I think you might have MiamiKid beat, but other than that...


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Happened to me a few times.... drop off at nearest police station with name and phone number and move on....


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

uberparadise said:


> ... She turned into a a hole real quick. You were the good guy. Make sure u explain all this in detail to Uber. She made an offer to you and you never suggested or even asked for any money at all. ...


The Original Poster (OP) unnecessarily delayed returning her property, an issue which he compounded by not only asking for money but demanding money from her prior to releasing her property to her. (See the quote below highlighted in red.)

Damn right she was pissed, and with good reason.

Here's the thing I want with a passion to side with drivers actions in all things because we stand stronger together, but in this case I just can't bring myself to do that. At almost every turn the OP's actions are at best questionable, and inadequate, at worst reprehensible, perhaps even criminal.

But I understand the frustration we, as drivers, have in these situations when faced with a rideshare company that doesn't give a damn about us in any situation, and riders who unreasonably demand uncompensated service for an issue which is undeniably of their own making, and how easily that can cloud decision making when dealing with subsequent riders.

I don't think for a second that the OP is evil, or even a bad person, just a fallible human being like the rest of us on display here in a compromised moment of time.

I'm glad he posted this one though because it's making me consider how best to handle situations like this in a manner that harms neither myself (financially, or otherwise), or the rider (emotionally, or otherwise).

And I suppose by this point the OP is doing the same.



> When we met at a parking lot in a public place she was with her friend and she just went off on me, "you F-ig piece of sh*t, Uber prohibits you from asking for money to get my item back, F you, I have reported you to Uber". She tried to not give me the money but _*eventually *_she gave it up and I gave her her wallet back. After a few minutes after i drove off, she sent me a text "F you dude, I will report you to Uber I have all the evidence recorded".


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Do you know why we all agree .... newbie?
> Experience.


Uh. No. _We_ [experienced drivers] don't all agree. One of the most redeeming aspects of this forum is to learn from others mistakes. This tale reinforced for me the notion of never delaying the return of a lost item. For Don, after all this input he will likely never make the same "mistake" again. And as he followed up, there were other details to the incident.

So, slap on the wrist.. maybe. Loss of driving privilege... hopefully Uber saves that one for the really serious offenders... like older folks who neglect to keep their photo up to date while their face ages. Or should they be outright jailed?


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Just think all of this could have been avoided if the OP wasn’t greedy and just took the 20-30 mins to return the item and collect his $15. 
Oh well live n learn the hard way.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

This is what happened.

Rider lured into driver with the fake offer of $100 that she never intended to give to confirm driver and record the driver admitting he has the wallet. The hundred dollar offer was put on the table purely to get him to admit he has the item. That he'll be so blinded by that $$$ that he'll drop everything and return it. It was never real. It worked perfectly well half worked the driver caught on and ransomed the item.

Rider was faking been nice to get the wallet back but had full intention of screwing the driver over for basically ransoming the wallet which is against uber community guidelines. You cannot ransom a rider belongings and you certainly cannot withhold their belongings for days.

What to learn? Don't ever pick up phone calls from the rider and if you do pick up the phone call admit nothing and return the phone call to the rider to the police station or to GLH the same day or next. 1 driver deactivation should be everyone else warning.


----------



## tarikmben (Jul 1, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> That's very illegal. And zero morals.
> 
> Wish we had MUCH tougher penalties on these common criminals who would steal cash from a wallet left behind.


Your an idiot you think Uber and the customer care about you. Like jay z said you gotta do what's best for you. I'm cold hearted West Oakland born and raised bottoms yeee.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

tarikmben said:


> Your an idiot you think Uber and the customer care about you. Like jay z said you gotta do what's best for you. I'm cold hearted West Oakland born and raised bottoms yeee.


Reading your post makes appreciate the more civilized world, in Georgia, where I live. 
Yes, worlds apart. Thankfully.
?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Because you returned her wallet _after_ you took the money from it. :wink:


He didn't take it... one of the paxes in the car after her did.

You all keep nitrile gloves in your cars, right? Like in doctors' offices?

No germs. No fingerprints.

Gloves are good.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Uber started welching on the payment of the $15 return fee a while ago. Since they started doing that my desire to go out of my way to return items has decreased considerably.


I had one a couple weeks ago she tipped me $10 in the app and I felt screwed 
If they are contacting you uber should give you the $15 return fee but you have to ask for it with returned item function


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> He didn't take it... one of the paxes in the car after her did.
> 
> You all keep nitrile gloves in your cars, right? Like in doctors' offices?
> 
> ...


Ah jeeze, you guys make it hard for no reason: Just drop the damn thing in a mailbox and keep driving.


----------



## shanefitz74 (Feb 27, 2017)

Had a similar experience with a 1000$ iPhone... I was cleaning the car out after a busy weekend night found their phone and reported it immediately... By the time they called Uber looking for their phone at 3am I was home 60 miles away from where they wanted it dropped off they offered 20$ for me to bring it... I spoke to Uber and explained that even if I got the 15$ item return fee plus the 20$ they were offering it isn't worth it for me to do it, it would be 120 mile round trip that 35$ would even cover the gas... Then they tried to tell Uber I stole their 1000$ iPhone which would be grand larceny and would be a felony and I would be arrested for that!!!... So I was like **** these people they can drive 120 miles round trip to come pick up their phone at my local police station if they're gonna pull this shit... I dropped it off at the police department at 5am and got a receipt from the police stating the time it was dropped off... Always protect yourself in situations like this if there is a disagreement with the terms or the rider is just a ******bag which is 90% of the riders go to the closest police station and get some sort of receipt from them that states the time you dropped it off and the officer who you dropped it off too... Riders will lie and be vindictive and try and get you deactivated because you inconvenienced them and you'll have no recourse and don't rely on Uber to do the right thing they don't care either way... Follow your state and local laws and there's nothing Uber can do to you....


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

I always tell passengers to check and make sure they got all their stuff ....phones, wallets, purses when I drop them off as they are getting out of the car. If they don’t look then it’s on them


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

I’ll pretend I don’t know which customer it belongs to and drop it off at the police station. 

But I’ll probably have offered a charger cable and I ask for it back, as well as a quick head check while saying ‘got everything?’ - which should more than cover everything.


----------



## Canaddar (Oct 3, 2019)

So far, I have only had 1 person leave something in my car. It was a camera tripod. I returned it to them the next morning for no charge. Even took it to the place I dropped them off at the previous day (only a few miles out of my way).

Quite honestly, I thought that you were a jerk about how you tried to extort money from her to get it back. I am not saying that you should have immediately dropped everything you were doing to rush over and give it to her......but, at the end of the night, or first thing next morning at least.......But to take almost a week to return someone's wallet? That is you being lazy, or angling for a bigger payday to return it imo.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Canaddar said:


> Quite honestly, I thought that you were a jerk about how you tried to extort money from her to get it back


Its not extortion if it is offered first before words ask for it.

Also quite important to remember that leaving town is not the same as intentionally withholding.

This person was fortunate to get that wallet back at all, as most of us would have dropped it off the nearest bridge, out a window on the highway or at a police station miles and miles away.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

DexNex said:


> Seattle codes for TNC drivers here:
> 
> https://www.seattle.gov/business-re.../transportation-network-companies/tnc-drivers
> 
> ...


Seattle is PATHETIC!


TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Sounds to me she misinterpreted what that return fee from Uber is/means. She thinks you drive her wallet to her for $15. That however isn't the case a driver physically returning an item is a price worked out between rider and driver.
> 
> However you really shouldn't have kept her wallet for days. I would've been ticked at you too.
> 
> ...


I drive a bus and had someone turn in a wallet ... guy turned it in with a grin. Lady came and got the wallet later at the office and said $200 or so is missing. Yea count on your valuables being found on a bus ?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

merryon2nd said:


> Its not extortion if it is offered first before words ask for it.
> 
> Also quite important to remember that leaving town is not the same as intentionally withholding.
> 
> This person was fortunate to get that wallet back at all, as most of us would have dropped it off the nearest bridge, out a window on the highway or at a police station miles and miles away.


It's still extortion. You said you would have returned it if they had offered you enough money, so it had nothing to do with you leaving town. You could have dropped it off at a local PD if it was really about you leaving town.


----------



## NonProfessional (Oct 18, 2019)

Don Wren said:


> an Uber Rider called me about a half hour after I dropped her off, I could not answer because I was in middle of giving a ride, so she left a voice message. She called about 4 times in a row, each time leaving frantic message about how she left her wallet in my car and she was 95% sure she had done so in my car, and even seeming to cry "I'm crying right now because I badly need my wallet and i will literally Venmo you $100 just to get it back tonight" etc....
> 
> When I got a chance I stopped and looked and did find her wallet, called her back to let her know i have it its safe and secure and she will get it back don't worry etc....I told her thought that I am busy for the night giving rides (it was a busy Sat. night) and didnt know when I would be able to find time to arrange a time and place to return her item....I told her if she wanted me to take time to go out of my way, since I Was far from her location, she would have to pay me for my time and inconvenience (and it did not have to be high amount of $100 either), she asked for Venmo acct and I provided it to her....
> 
> ...


Just like yourself I have been with zUber for some time already.
Then one day, low income day of course I came across this princess who started up at the pick up point already! SHe went on for the full 10 minutes or more. I didn't care at all!
Just wanted to finish it and ad to the pot. I kept talking about anything else but the issue.
Amazing is that at the drop off he turns to me and says that he recorded the audio and was going to use against me because I've stopped at the wrong side of a corner!
Just to feel good I told him to piss of and get the hell of my car!
Of course she did his job.
1- Rated me one star
2- Complained about the pick up
3- Reported myself for dangerous driving

zUber suspended myself for one week!
Investigation?!? How? Do you really think that they will send someone? Pay someone?
I think that they just wait for a week to see if it will escalated. To let someone else pay for the cost!
At the end they even threaten me saying that next time I would have to come to the office for a face to face!!!


----------



## EmperorOfAmerica (Aug 22, 2019)

Don Wren said:


> Again, you are on point sir (or maam), from now on yes I will not "do the right thing" - that approach just sucks. damn it.
> 
> So do you guys think that Uber will permanently deactivate me for this? Wonder what it is that they are taking days to "investigate" via their "Incident Response Team" ?


Dude, the right thing would be to just drive it to her and drop it off without all this reward money business. Your conscience was clearly bothering you with the $100 offer. People often find creative ways to punish those who screw them over. You screwed her by demanding money for your time. Your time is not THAT valuable that you can't drive 20 minutes out of the way to return her wallet.

The RIGHT thing to do was just return the wallet. Haggling a reward for it technically could be called extortion.

And if you're going to be that money driven, own it. Don't pretend to be a saint.

And if you really don't care? You could still do the next best thing by dropping it at a police station. At least that would he morally neutral. You DID hold it for ransom. You were even offered a reasonable amount of money, $15 at the uber drop off hub, and you turned that down to continue to negotiate with her.

You weren't doing her a favor. You were being greedy. Own it and be HONEST with yourself. And then go and do better in the future. Work over time on not being an immoral individual.

The substance of her accusations is false and that's wrong. But you aren't innocent here. You're getting punished by another wicked person for being wicked yourself.



merryon2nd said:


> This whole business is about getting burned and burning others. I don't find things in my car. But the backshore bays and the Atlantic Ocean find a lot of fun new things.
> Is this wrong? Perhaps...
> But so is people thinking that I should drop my life so that they aren't inconvenienced themselves, and that I should do so immediately.


That IS wrong and drivers like you give the good ones a bad name.


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

NonProfessional said:


> Just like yourself I have been with zUber for some time already.
> Then one day, low income day of course I came across this princess who started up at the pick up point already! SHe went on for the full 10 minutes or more. I didn't care at all!
> Just wanted to finish it and ad to the pot. I kept talking about anything else but the issue.
> Amazing is that at the drop off he turns to me and says that he recorded the audio and was going to use against me because I've stopped at the wrong side of a corner!
> ...


I need to be more willing to pull over, early in the trip, somewhere safe (shops, police station, diner), cancel the ride for foul and abusive language, and prevent them from giving a star rating. Sure, no cash, but....

Better than this BS.

I get the sense that Uber, like most poorly paid contact centre numptie agents and managers, will take the side of whoever complains first.


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

" ...we finally got a chance to arrange a meeting time and place after I got her to agree to pay me $25 for my time and inconvenience. This was several days later because I had to travel out of town for business for a couple of days etc....


Dude, WHYEVER did you hold onto her wallet 'for several days'? ANYONE would want their wallet back ASAP. What is the matter with you?


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Don Wren said:


> an Uber Rider called me about a half hour after I dropped her off, I could not answer because I was in middle of giving a ride, so she left a voice message. She called about 4 times in a row, each time leaving frantic message about how she left her wallet in my car and she was 95% sure she had done so in my car, and even seeming to cry "I'm crying right now because I badly need my wallet and i will literally Venmo you $100 just to get it back tonight" etc....
> 
> When I got a chance I stopped and looked and did find her wallet, called her back to let her know i have it its safe and secure and she will get it back don't worry etc....I told her thought that I am busy for the night giving rides (it was a busy Sat. night) and didnt know when I would be able to find time to arrange a time and place to return her item....I told her if she wanted me to take time to go out of my way, since I Was far from her location, she would have to pay me for my time and inconvenience (and it did not have to be high amount of $100 either), she asked for Venmo acct and I provided it to her....
> 
> ...


Once she started to give you a hard time, you should have waited a couple of days and then when you are driving Uber at least 50 miles away, drop the wallet at the nearest police at that locaton. After the rider spends several hours of her time retrieving the wallet she will rethink spending $25 to get the wallet back.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh how I long for the days when I was as naive as some of the people that post on these forums. lmfao

But seriously. Lady got lucky, got her wallet back. She should stfu and count her blessings that she had someone find it with the integrity to both return it AND keep it intact.
Whiny millennials and entitled pricks who think their existence means more than that of everyone around them are what's killing this country. Even faster than politicians.


----------



## Danny James (Sep 13, 2019)

In future I suggest you drop anything of value you find in to the nearest Police Station and say you found it. It will get back the the PAX give you minimum inconvenience and cover you against any allegations.


----------



## Astra-Tr3B (Oct 25, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Quit doing the right thing. Unless you are fine with getting deactivated when you are least prepared for it. This is business. The clients are not your friends.


here,here


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

shanefitz74 said:


> Follow your state and local laws and there's nothing Uber can do to you....


Drop that phone into the nearest mail box as SOON as you know it's in your car ... and there's nothing ANYBODY can do to you.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Had someone drop a phone in my car... I threw it in the lake where everything goes or you can leave it at a gas station. Either way they aint getting it back


----------



## CarlosM (Oct 26, 2019)

I only been driving for about 6 months now, part time, but a couple of times some ppl have left phone in my car and one time lady left her whole purse in my car, she call me back much later that night, I tell her that her purse is here, safe, she say she will call me next day to try to arrange get it back.....long story short she had odd work shifts at her job so she was not able to meet for several more days, finally she called me and able to arrange a pickup time and location, about 6 days later!! I was quite surprise how she can do without her purse for that long, but it was intact we finally met in parking lot of supermarket I give her her purse back it had everything in it, her wallet and bunch other stuff.....she just say "thank you"

I never ask her for nothing, she got her purse and never offer me anything either, and I had no idea about the $15 you get from Uber until I read this forum.....I must say i did not feel bad about it, it felt good to do the right thing....of course I only had to drive a few blocks away from my house to meet her, I don't know if I would go drive many miles out of the way to get it back to her for nothing, if busy and time is value.

Anyway I enjoy read these posts there is a lot learn from other people, many different perspective, I cannot really say any of them wrong or nothing.....to each his or her own.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

NonProfessional said:


> Just like yourself I have been with zUber for some time already.
> Then one day, low income day of course I came across this princess who started up at the pick up point already! SHe went on for the full 10 minutes or more. I didn't care at all!
> Just wanted to finish it and ad to the pot. I kept talking about anything else but the issue.
> Amazing is that at the drop off he turns to me and says that he recorded the audio and was going to use against me because I've stopped at the wrong side of a corner!
> ...


And that's the moment you email Uber back requesting the riders information. Indicate that you have the entire ride on DASHCAM and Intend to take the rider to small claims court for false accusations and lost wages. And Intend to list Uber as a second defendant due to their liable actions toward your character....unless you are returned to good status immediately. It's funny how a little push back will fix Ubers ignorant guilty until proven otherwise procedures... My bet is you would be back online by end of day.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Dekero said:


> And that's the moment you email Uber back requesting the riders information. Indicate that you have the entire ride on DASHCAM and Intend to take the rider to small claims court for false accusations and lost wages. And Intend to list Uber as a second defendant due to their liable actions toward your character....unless you are returned to good status immediately. It's funny how a little push back will fix Ubers ignorant guilty until proven otherwise procedures... My bet is you would be back online by end of day.


Oh PaaaaLeeeze ....
Avoid all that bull shit and just throw it out the window ....
Then, get another ping ...
Rinse ...
Repeat ....


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Oh PaaaaLeeeze ....
> Avoid all that bull shit and just throw it out the window ....
> Then, get another ping ...
> Rinse ...
> Repeat ....


IF you had read the OPs post you would have seen he can't rinse and repeat
Due to false accusations he's deactivated for a week...falsly...and without any opportunity to plead his side....


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Dekero said:


> IF you had read the OPs post you would have seen he can't rinse and repeat
> Due to false accusations he's deactivated for a week...falsly...and without any opportunity to plead his side....


Which is exactly why I post this advice ... because its not just you and I that read this thread. There's newbies that come here and hear a lot of good advice. 
I'm trying to tell _them_ that the smartest thing to do with this situation is to protect _YOURSELF:_ and, throw the damn thing out the window.


----------



## Uber_X (Jun 15, 2019)

I’m going to tell you what happened to me and this is how you should of handle the situation, Tuesday night December 25 2018 a young drunk lady left her iPhone X in my vehicle I contacted Uber with a photo of the missing item the young female texted me back to arrange a dropped off, Wednesday December 26 at 10:00 pm i put my destination from my house to her house on my way i found a rider going in the same direction finally i arrived to this big mansion i step out of my vehicle went to her door and knocked knocked and knocked finally she opened up her door i handle her iPhone and in return without expecting she handed me $300.00 dollars cash and said thank you and have a happy Hollidays.keep in mind if someone leave something in your vehicle stop what you’re doing and return the item ASAP to avoid confusion and madness.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Uber_X said:


> I'm going to tell you what happened to me and this is how you should of handle the situation, Tuesday night December 25 2018 a young drunk lady left her iPhone X in my vehicle I contacted Uber with a photo of the missing item the young female texted me back to arrange a dropped off, Wednesday December 26 at 10:00 pm i put my destination from my house to her house on my way i found a rider going in the same direction finally i arrived to this big mansion i step out of my vehicle went to her door and knocked knocked and knocked finally she opened up her door i handle her iPhone and in return without expecting she hande me $300.00 dollars cash and said to me have a thank you and have a happy Holliday.


This is a magical thing called a unicorn. It almost never happens, and you're VERY bloody lucky that she didn't try to pull the extortion card. Because unicorns are once in a lifetime occurrences. 1/10000 times this would not have happened. Glad it did work out for you.
BUT lost items in my car will continue to see the likes of GLH, police stations, mailboxes, trash cans, and watery graves. Because humans suck, and I can't trust a bloody one of 'em.


----------



## Uber_X (Jun 15, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> This is a magical thing called a unicorn. It almost never happens, and you're VERY bloody lucky that she didn't try to pull the extortion card. Because unicorns are once in a lifetime occurrences. 1/10000 times this would not have happened. Glad it did work out for you.
> BUT lost items in my car will continue to see the likes of GLH, police stations, mailboxes, trash cans, and watery graves. Because humans suck, and I can't trust a bloody one of 'em.


Not really the first time,i had passengers leaving good tips in the appt for returning items in a timely mannered.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uber_X said:


> Not really the first time,i had passengers leaving good tips in the appt for returning items in a timely mannered.


And, I am sure that it will happen over and over and over.
Every single person who leaves something in your car will be very happy for your honesty and tip you generously upon rapid return of their property.

But what about that _one _in a lifetime.
The one that reports that you returned it damaged and wants you to replace it.
That rare person who just loves to cause drama.
What about that _rare_ ONE. The one that tells Uber that, in fact, you did not return it, and you get deactivated and a visit from the cops for theft.
I know, it will never happen.
I have never heard a story here along those lines.

We all make our own decisions, every day, as to how much risk we want to take on.
It is a personal decision.
Good luck.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

One time I had a guy leave his phone in my car got the 15 return fee and he gave me an extra 25 tip. 40 dollars to drive 3 miles back to him.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Don Wren said:


> I understand why many Uber and Lyft drivers do what they do in these instances, probaly because they have been stung like this


This is one factor that motivates them to do this. If they have not gotten burned themselves, they know someone who has or read about it.



Don Wren said:


> perhaps I was being too nice/naive eh?


You were.



Don Wren said:


> that was messed up as hell....frightening when a stranger shows up and now knows where you live...Uber supposed to preserve rider and driver privacy, no?


The next time that this happens, do not answer the door.



Don Wren said:


> Wonder if Uber deactivates you, is there any recourse, any "second chances" ? Or are you done for good?


Some drivers have received an e-mail inviting them back after some time has passed. Usually, this happens in markets where they are losing more drivers than usual.



Don Wren said:


> Anyone on here ever been Deactivated for any reason?


I have been waitlisted, which is actually what Uber has done to you. Until you get the e-Mail that reads "We have decided to end our partnership with you", you are not fully de-activated.



Don Wren said:


> Uber would allow one to appeal in a sense, if deactivated? is there a chance they re-activate?


Drivers have successfully appealed de-activation. The results have been mixed.



Don Wren said:


> I had no idea one could drop off the item anywhere quite honestly, I was afraid if I dropped it off anywhere or gave it to anyone else, then anything that may have happened (like it gets lost or something inside it goes missing), I would be liable,


Neither Uber nor Lyft will give you a receipt for lost and found. They do, however, fill out a form and will let you photograph it. I also photograph myself at the Green Light Centre or Hub with the item and the corporate logo before I go inside. Most police departments will give you a receipt for lost and found. In my market, in the District of Columbia, you turn in Lost and Found to the Department of For Hire Vehicles, which gives you a receipt. I never bother with taking back an item unless it is immediately after the customer has disembarked. I always take the item to Uber/Lyft/Police/DFHV. I get a receipt and am out of it. They can scream all that they will about your allegedly taking something from the wallet/purse, but, they can not prove that YOU did it. You can always blame subsequent customers.

Blaming subsequent customers for missing items in wallets/purses/suitcases/satchels always has worked when the customer complained to the regulatory bodies in the District of Columbia.

In the future, what you do is take it to the police or regulatory authority office (if the last accepts lost and found) and get a receipt for it. If the police in your market do not issue receipts and you have a Green Light Centre or Hub close enough, take it there and photograph the filled out report form. Do not accept offers of money from the customers. They will complain that you demanded the money and Uber or Lyft will believe them.



MiamiKid said:


> *Obviously*, some very lower class, Uber drivers out there. And they do NOT deserve tips at all. Hopefully, the free market system will replace them.


 (emphasis added)



Vernited said:


> I hope you lose your account. Super self entitlement, omg so inconvenient for me to return something that's mine, omg so much time and effort let me charge you a I'm an entitled prick fee because my time is worth so much. Like I said, i hope you lose your account. What you did was ransom and borderline theft. You dangled the wallet over her head practically and you were really inconsiderate.


----------

